# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Γιατι ζητησα ο Κιπ και η Αφρουλα να γινουν μοντερειτορ

## πανος12345

Χρωστάω ίσως μια εξήγηση σε όλους και όλες που με ανέχονται εδώ μέσα, τόσο καιρό , σαν μια κακομαθημένη γρια , το ένα να μου μυρίζει και το αλλο να μου βρωμάει ....
Όμως ειναι αλήθεια, ότι απο μικρο παιδάκι ότι δεν μου άρεσε , προσπαθούσα να το αλλάξω, αρκεί πρώτα να το είχα αγαπήσει...
Γιατί πίστευα και ακόμα το πιστεύω, ότι η αγάπη , ο έρωτας
αν προτιμάτε , ειναι το πιο ισχυρό κίνητρο της ίδιας μας της φύσης , αυτο που μας φέρνει κοντά, αγκαλιάζοντας καθε πράξη μας ,είτε ατομική είτε συλλογική, αρκεί να του αφήσουμε δρόμο ανοιχτο για να φτάσει ως την ψυχή μας και να μας προσφέρει την απόλυτη λύτρωση... 
Αυτή η δυσκολία που αντιμετωπίζουν εκατομμύρια σπερματοζωάρια, για να φτάσουν ως την μήτρα και ένα μόνο απο αυτά, σπάνια να καταφέρνει να υλοποιεί το "θαύμα της ζωης " , κάνει σε όσους ανεξαιρέτως έφτασαν μέχρις εδώ 
, είτε ειναι ειδικοί , είτε απλά ψυχικά ασθενείς, η ψυχικά ενδιαφερόμενοι απλά για τον συνάνθρωπο τους , να αποτελούμε μια μικρή ομάδα του γενικού πληθυσμού,
που σήμερα πληρώνει τις συνέπειες, μιας αδυναμίας να βρει την χρυσή τομή μεταξύ συναισθηματος και λογικής , προκείμενου ο καθε ένας απο μας , είτε γράφει η διαβάζει, εδώ μέσα να εχει τις ίδιες ακριβώς ανάγκες ....
Ποτέ στην ζωή μου δεν μπόρεσα να συμβιβαστώ με την ιδέα,
ότι στον πραγματικο κόσμο , τα αξιώματα και οι τιμές , θα πρέπει να απονέμονται αναλόγως του πόσο καλός θηριοδαμαστής ειναι ο καθε ένας μας , για να δαμάσει με την λογική, τα πάθη και τις αδυναμίες του....
Πόσο μάλλον στον εικονικό, που έχουμε καθε δικαίωμα να τον κανουμε πιο ανθρώπινο , καταργώντας αυτά που μας έφεραν ίσως εδώ , τις δυσκολίες μας στον ρόλο του θηριοδαμαστή των αδυναμιών και των παθών μας ....
Με αυτά στο μυαλό , καταμετρώντας καθε μέρα την αγάπη που δείξατε για τον κιπ και την Αφρουλα , την οποία θεωρώ συναρπαστική και συγκινητική , απόδειξη της σημασίας αυτού του φορουμ για όλους σας , το μυαλό μου ασυνείδητα πήγε σε εκείνη την σαρδελιτσα που μας κολαγαν στο μανίκι, μετά την βασική εκπαίδευση στου Παλάσκα και τα υπόλοιπα κέντρα εκπαίδευσης , κυρίως για ψυχολογικούς ρόλους ... 
Ομολογώ έμμεσα , ότι πολλές φορές, θα θελα να ήμουν στην θεση του κιπ και της αφρουλας , αυτη η αγάπη που τους δείξατε, ειναι για μένα σκοπός ζωης ....
Βέβαια ξέρω ότι δεν την δικαιούμαι και γιαυτό πρότεινα απλά
να τους βγάζαμε λίγο πιο πάνω, για να καταλάβουν κυρίως
οι νέοι χρήστες του φορουμ ότι εδώ μέσα , σε αυτο το ναό *λαϊκής υποστήριξης* δεν εχει καμμια σημασία ποιος είσαι αλλά τι συναίσθημα μπορείς να προκαλέσεις στους άλλους, αρκεί βέβαια, να ειναι θετικό, δηλαδή να εχει την μορφή της αγάπης ... 
Ο "έξω κόσμος ", θα μπορουσε να μάθει πολλά απο μας, 
αν του δειχναμε έμπρακτα, ξανά τον δρόμο , 
χωρίς θεούς η δαίμονες..... 
αλλα με καθημερινους ανθρωπους ....

----------


## Παστελι

χεσε μας μωρε και εσυ με τα αφεντικα.ειμαι σε 2 σαιτ moderator σιγα τα ωα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> χεσε μας μωρε και εσυ με τα αφεντικα.ειμαι σε 2 σαιτ moderator σιγα τα ωα


.................................................. ............................................

----------


## Παστελι

:P

----------


## krino

απο οτι καταλαβα,
τα βρηκατε ε?

 :Cool:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> χεσε μας μωρε και εσυ με τα αφεντικα.ειμαι σε 2 σαιτ moderator σιγα τα ωα


Καλά δεν μπορώ να περιγράψω τις αυτόματες αντιδράσεις γέλιου μόλις είδα αυτό το σχόλιο!

Αμαν βρε Μαρία και εσύ πώς τα εκσφενδονίζεις έτσι!

Βρίκσω τελείως φάλουλ την συλλογιστική σου Πάνο γιατί απο κάτω της υποβόσκει το μήνυμα \" μόνο αν περνάτε δύσκολίες αξίζει να σας αγαπούν\" πράγμα που δεν είναι αλήθεια.
Εδώ μέσα παρέχουμε στήριξη στον καθένα που το έχει ανάγκη, χωρίς να προκαλεί βέβαια, με τον τρόπο που κάνεις εσύ.

....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> χεσε μας μωρε και εσυ με τα αφεντικα.ειμαι σε 2 σαιτ moderator σιγα τα ωα
> 
> 
> ...


μπορει και να εχεις δικιο παραξενη....
πραγματι αυτο ηταν το μηνυμα που ηθελα να περασω....
η αγαπη , η φιλια , η ανθρωπια , η αλληλεγγυη , μονο στα δυσκολα τα χρειαζομαστε ....
μονο στα δυσκολα η κοινωνια μας σταματαει να ψαχνει τον πιο δυνατο , τον πιο γενναιο, τον πιο ανδρα , τον πιο καλο ποδοσφαιριστη , για να δειξει σε ολους το ποσο καλα παει....
Γιατι μπορει απο το βαρος να λυγισει και να μην καταφερει να μας κανει να αποφυγουμε αυτο που εμμεσα κρυβεται σαν ερωτημα απο το ποστ μου...
ειμαστε ακομα ιθαγενεις ?
μηπως χρειαζομαστε πραγματι ενα Αλι Μπαμπα για να μας βγαλει απο την κριση , καλωντας σε μονομαχια τον Στρους Κααν και ο νικητης [λογω κιλων η σωματικης ρωμης ] τα παιρνει ολα και μοιραζει αντι για 3 χιλιαρα , 30.000χιλιαρα?
ναι δικιο εχεις ....
Ο Αισχυλος ποτε δεν μου εκατσε καλα στο στομαχι...
Ο Ευριπιδης θα ηταν σημερα καλος μονο για σηριαλ στην τηλεοραση της Ελλαδας ....
ΝΑΙ ! ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΠΑΔΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΦΑΝΗ , ΤΟΥ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΠΟΛΗ 
ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΛΥΣΙΣΤΡΑΤΗΣ! 
ΜΕ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΕΣ 
ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕΣ?
0+0=0

----------


## Παστελι

τα λεω ισια και σταρατα απλα.εδω χανομαστε και αυτος με τους μοντ εχει κολημα.δλδ οτι να ναι

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> τα λεω ισια και σταρατα απλα.εδω χανομαστε και αυτος με τους μοντ εχει κολημα.δλδ οτι να ναι


.................................................. ...........................................

----------


## krino

πανο καλα το πας...

:P

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> Με αυτά στο μυαλό , καταμετρώντας καθε μέρα την αγάπη που δείξατε για τον κιπ και την Αφρουλα , την οποία θεωρώ συναρπαστική και συγκινητική , απόδειξη της σημασίας αυτού του φορουμ για όλους σας 
> ..........
> 
> Βέβαια ξέρω ότι δεν την δικαιούμαι και γιαυτό πρότεινα απλά


Αγαπητέ μου Πάνο, με ρωτάς τι κέρδισα.
Σου απαντώ λοιπόν.
Κέρδισα την προσοχή σου,
για να σου πω αυτό που σου γράφω εδώ τώρα.

Την αγάπη δεν την αξίζει μόνο ο Κηπ ή η Αφρο ή ο κάθε ένας που πονάει και υποφέρει.
Την αγάπη την αξίζει κάθε ανθρώπινο πλάσμα και έτσι, τηναξίζεις κι εσύ.

Ο λόγος που ίσως λαμβάνεις δυσαρέσκεια απο τα μέλη του φόρουμ, δεν είναι πιστεύω επειδή δεν αξίζεις την αγάπη, αλλά επειδή, όπως προανέφερες, ώρες ώρες κάνεις σαν ενοχλητικό παιδί  :Smile:

----------


## weird

χμμμ ενοχλητικό παιδί ή κακομαθημένη γριά..
τό ίδιο είναι  :Wink: )

----------


## Remedy

που να σε ρωτουσαμε κιολας δηλαδη....αγιο ειχαμε παλι...

----------


## krino

ενω αμα ρωτουσαμε εσενα ε?
 :Cool:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> πανο καλα το πας...
> 
> :P


ευχαριστω πολυ κρινε
μετραει πολυ η γνωμη σου για μενα...
εστω κι αν δεν το εννοεις αλλα απλα νοιωθεις την αναγκη να γυρισεις λιγο την πλαστιγα ....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> χεσε μας μωρε και εσυ με τα αφεντικα.ειμαι σε 2 σαιτ moderator σιγα τα ωα


.................................................
κυρια ευτερπη ,
σε παρακαλω μην μου σβησεις και αλλο μηνυμα....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> τα λεω ισια και σταρατα απλα.εδω χανομαστε και αυτος με τους μοντ εχει κολημα.δλδ οτι να ναι


..........

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> πανο καλα το πας...
> 
> :P
> ...



μπα... γιατι να μην το εννοω?

Αλλα τα σκηνικα που κανει πλεον η ρεμεντυ, ειναι γραφικα οποτε απλως μην ασχολησε.
Δεξου απλα οτι δεν θα σε συμπαθησει ποτε και θα περασεις μια χαρα....

 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> Με αυτά στο μυαλό , καταμετρώντας καθε μέρα την αγάπη που δείξατε για τον κιπ και την Αφρουλα , την οποία θεωρώ συναρπαστική και συγκινητική , απόδειξη της σημασίας αυτού του φορουμ για όλους σας 
> ..........
> ...


μπορεις να με κατηγορησεις για τα παντα εδω μεσα παραξενη 
για ενα μονο ομως οχι και γιαυτο που εγραψες εισαι λαθος απο αγνοια ισως 
\"Κέρδισα την προσοχή σου\"
Θα ηταν πολυ αθλιο εκ μερους μου , να πεθαινω για την αληθεια και να μην προσεχω αυτους που μου αφαιρουν εστω τοδικαιωμα να γραψω σε απαντηση τους η με βριζουν ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΡΙΖΟΥΝ και ακολουθω την τακτικη του ............
για να δειξω στους μοντερειτορ και του διαειριστες , οτι οι σκιες δεν με φοβιζαν ποτε στην ζωη μου και ξερω πως να τις αγνοω
χωρις να χρειαζεται να φιμωσω κανενα 
Γιατι εχω γραψει πολλα σχετικα με την επιθετικοτητα και το ποσο επικινδυνη θα μπορουσε να φανει σε καποιον που δεν μπορει να ακολουθησει το δικο μου παραδειγμα...
Τωρα οσον αφορα το αλλο με την αγαπη και εδω διαφωνω
\"Ουκ αν λαβεις απο του μη εχοντος \"
Ζουμε σε εποχες νεοφιλελευθεριστικης νοοτροπιας η αν προτιμας νεοχριστιανογενους σταυροφοριας .....
Μια μερα στο κρατικο ραδιοφωνο του νησιου που περασα 23 χρονια απο την ζωη μου , ο διευθυντης του μου ειπε το εξης εκπληκτικο και απο τοτε αρχισα σιγα σιγα να ετοιμαζομαι για ατακτη αναγκαστικη αποχωρηση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Κυριε μου ειπε , αν οντως καποιοι πληρωνουν χρηματα για να κρυψουν ενα εθνικο μουσειο απο ολες τις μπροσουρες , μην ζητατε απο το κρατος να παρεμβει , αλλα απλα δωστε περισσοτερα χρηματα εσεις , για να κανετε να φαινεται και παλι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Τωρα βεβαι στην δικη σας γλωσσα ισως αυτο να σημαινει αγαπη για τον συνανθρωπο , για την αληθεια , για τον Χριστο και την Αγαπη...
για μενα ομως σηκωνει φυλακιση για καταχρηση και μαλιστα ισοβια δεσμα για προδοσια οπως επιτασει το Συνταγμα μας ....
Εγω βρεθηκα στην γαλλια και αυτος συνεχιζει να καθοδηγει τα μυαλα των ακροατων του...

----------


## weird

Πάνο, συγνώμη που θα σου το πω ωμά, αλλά με κουράζει να σε διαβάζω.
Η ροή του λόγου σου δεν έχει συνοχή.
Πετάγεσαι απο το ένα στο άλλο και τελικά δεν καταλαβαίνω,
τι θέλει αυτός ο άνθρωπος να μου πει????


Μπορείς να μου το πεις πιο λακωνικά?

----------


## Ακροβατης

????????????????????????.......................... ......................

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο, συγνώμη που θα σου το πω ωμά, αλλά με κουράζει να σε διαβάζω.
> Η ροή του λόγου σου δεν έχει συνοχή.
> Πετάγεσαι απο το ένα στο άλλο και τελικά δεν καταλαβαίνω,
> τι θέλει αυτός ο άνθρωπος να μου πει????
> 
> 
> Μπορείς να μου το πεις πιο λακωνικά?


τι θες κοπελα μου να σου επι λακωνικα καποιος που οταν διαβαζε στην ιστορια οτι οι Σπαρτατες πεταγαν τα αναπηρα παιδια απο τον Καιδα , μου ανεβαινε η πιεση?
κανε μια προσπαθεια να τα ξαναδιαβασεις οποτε εχεις καιρο....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο, συγνώμη που θα σου το πω ωμά, αλλά με κουράζει να σε διαβάζω.
> Η ροή του λόγου σου δεν έχει συνοχή.
> Πετάγεσαι απο το ένα στο άλλο και τελικά δεν καταλαβαίνω,
> ...


Κάπως εύκολα δεν σου ανεβαίνει η πίεση?
Δεν θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια, έχω ήδη κάνει.
Προσπάθησε εσύ να γίνεις πιο λακωνικός για να εποκοινωνήσουμε καλύτερα.  :Wink:

----------


## πανος12345

α και κατι αλλο... το νομισμα τους ηταν τοσο βαρυ που κανενας δεν μπορουσε να το σηκωσει ουτε ο Λεωνιδας !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!μονο με πολυ κοπο το σπρωχνανε για να το αφησουν καπου εξω στην αυλη τους[το νομισμα εννοω]..................

----------


## krino

πανο στην ειπε νομιζω οτι δυσκολευεσαι να επικοινωνησεις....
φαντασου να σου βαλει σαν απαντηση εκεινα που εγραφες περι επικοινωνιας,
ηττα ε?

:P:P

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μολων Λαβε 
http://www.santorini-culture.gr

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> α και κατι αλλο... το νομισμα τους ηταν τοσο βαρυ που κανενας δεν μπορουσε να το σηκωσει ουτε ο Λεωνιδας !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!μονο με πολυ κοπο το σπρωχνανε για να το αφησουν καπου εξω στην αυλη τους[το νομισμα εννοω]..................


Μάλιστα, απο τους υποψήφιους moderators στον Καιάδα και το σπαρτιατικό νόμισμα.
Εμ πώς να επικοινωνήσουμε μετά?

----------


## weird

Μοντερέιτορ- Καιάδας-Νομισμα- Σαντορίνη.

Πάνο, έχεις αντιληφθεί οτι δεν επικοινωνείς καθόλου μαζί μου τόση ώρα που μιλάμε?

----------


## πανος12345

Κάπως εύκολα δεν σου ανεβαίνει η πίεση?
10 διαφορετικα χαπια πινω την ημερα για να κραταω τοδικο μου θηριο πισω απο τα καγκελα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
λες να σπουδασα ψυχολογια για να γινω πλουσιος ?
στα λακωνικα 

ασεδδρμψνδοε σεδμνε εψ ουκ σ σ ψενψωμφκ
τοπικη διαλεκτο αγνωστη στο ευρυ κοινο....
μονο αν εχεις να πληρωσεις την μαθαινεις !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

μοντερειτορ,λαικη υποστηριξη,κεντρα εκπαιδευσης.αριστοφανης,λυ σιστρατη,κρατικα ραδιοφωνα.διευθυντες σχολιων.σπαρτιατες λεωνιδας...
νιωθω μια πληρη συγχιση..........

----------


## Ακροβατης

γουερντ με προλαβες.χαχχαχαχα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Μοντερέιτορ- Καιάδας-Νομισμα- Σαντορίνη.
> 
> Πάνο, έχεις αντιληφθεί οτι δεν επικοινωνείς καθόλου μαζί μου τόση ώρα που μιλάμε?


Σαντορινη - Καιαδας -νομισμα - ΔΝΤ
το τελευταιο ξερεις τι ειναι?
το αντιτιμο για το ξεπουλημα του πολιτισμου μας !

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> ασεδδρμψνδοε σεδμνε εψ ουκ σ σ ψενψωμφκ



ε πες το ετσι ρε αδερφε.....
Οχι οτι δεν εχεις δικαιο βεβαια, αλλα εχω καποιες διαφωνιες ρε συ πανο,
τουλαχιστον στο τελευταιο σημειο.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Μοντερέιτορ- Καιάδας-Νομισμα- Σαντορίνη.
> 
> Πάνο, έχεις αντιληφθεί οτι δεν επικοινωνείς καθόλου μαζί μου τόση ώρα που μιλάμε?
> ...


Ναι αλλά τώρα δεν μιλάμε για το ξεπούλημα του πολιτισμού μας.
Γιατί πετάγεσαι αγόρι μου σε άσχετα θέματα?

----------


## πανος12345

σχολασα...πηγαινε οποιος θελει στο λινκ να διαβασει οσα θελει σχετικα με το τι γλωσσα μιλαω
καλο βραδυ και να τηρουνται οι υποσχεσεις που δινονται γραπτως στο σαιτ και οχι μονο λογια του κωλου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> ασεδδρμψνδοε σεδμνε εψ ουκ σ σ ψενψωμφκ
> ...


κρινε διαβασε καλα το τελευταιο μου ποστ....
οχι *λογια του κωλου* και καλπικες υποσχεσεις γιατι θα αρχισουμε ολοι απο αυριο να γραφουμε στα λακωνικα εδω!!!!!
Ο Λυσιτρατης του Λυσιστρατη , ω Αριστοφανη!
Αν σκοραρει ο κιπ θα ψαξω να βρω καποιο βωμο της θεας Αφροδιτης στην Γαλλια και θα παω να αναψω ενα κερακι
χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## weird

Γιατί είσαι τόσο επιθετικός?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Γιατι αυτο μου βγαινει κοριτσι μου μπροστα , οταν καποιος η καποια , δεν θελει ουτε στην εικονικη πραγματικοτητα να δοκιμασει εστω να απαλλαγει απο ολα αυτα τα στερεοτυπα που 
μας εφεραν ολους εδω.... 
1+1 =2
εγω λεω ομως , οτι ισως ...
1+1 =11
καταλαβαινεις σε τι ακριβως γλωσσα το γραφω τωρα?

----------


## πανος12345

σε μια κριση αξιων , οπως αυτη που βιωνουμε σημερα , ο πειραματισμος εχει εξεχουσα θεση στην αναζητηση λυσεων και η στασιμοτητα απλα την παρατεινει...
ενα φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης ,εκ των πραγματων ειναι στιβος απορριψης ....
ατομικης , οικογενειακης , κοινωνικης.ειμαστε ολοι εδω , οπως καποτε οι μυημενοι στην τελετη καθαρσης που ξπλεναν τα χερια τους απο το αιμα.....νοερα τουλαχιστον , ζηταμε υποστηριξη οταν μονοι μας δεν μπορουμε να βρουμε τον δρομο που μας οδηγει ξανα στο φως και χανομαστε μεσα στο σκοταδι....αν οι αρχες και οι αξιες του εξω κοσμου , μας ηταν ικανες να μας προσφερουν την ευτυχια ,ισως να μην ειχαμε ερθει ποτε εδω...
Τι θα μπορουσε να συμβει , αν οι πιο αδυνατοι απο μας , ενοιωθαν το στοργικο χερι της μανας ,οταν γυρισαμε απο το σχολειο με μηδενικο στην αποδοση μας σε σχεση με αλλους 
αντι να μας τιμωρησει , μας επαινουσε , για να κερδισει την εμπιστοσυνη μας αντι για τον σεβασμο και την υπακοη?
Πως θα ηταν ο κοσμος ,αν ο Δικαιοπολης ,μετα την αγορευση του για να σωσει τοκεφαλι του , ανακηρυσονταν στρατηγος και σταματουσε τον εκατονταετη πολεμο?
Πως θα ηταν η Αθηνα αν ο Περικλης ειχε παντρευθει την Λυσιτρατη αντι την Ασπασια?
Βρισκομαστε σε ενα εικονικο περιβαλλον...
Εχουμε δυο λυσεις ...
Η πιο ευκολη θα ηταν να αναπαραγουμε τον πραγματικο κοσμο...
Η πιο σημαντικη ομως θεωρω οτι ειναι να μπορουσαμε να τον αλλαζαμε για να επιβεβαιωσουμε οτι δεν καναμε λαθος στις αξιες μας η αν καναμε καπου λαθος να τοδουμε για να μπορεσουμε να το διορθωσουμε στον πραγαματικο ...
Αν το σχολειο μας σημερα , μας μαθαινει για πολιτες του χθες η του αυριο....
Αν η κοινωνια που μας αγχωσε , μας απερριψε η μας τραυματισε ,αλλάζοντας κατι , 
θα μπορουσε να γινει ενας χωρος αγαπης , αλληλεγγυης και αλτρουισμου , ενας στιβος που ολοι οι αθλητες δεν παρασημοφορουνται γιατι πηδανε πιο ψηλα , τρεχουν πιο γρηγορα , η μεγαλυτερες αποστασεις απο τους αλλους , αλλα γιατι καταφεραν να περπατανε μαζι ενωμενοι και αγαπημενοι , ωρις να συναγωνιζονταιποιος θα κοψει πρωτος το νημα , αλλα πως θα περασουν την γραμμη του τερματισμοι ολοι μαζι , αλλαζοντας σελιδα και σκοπο στο ιδιο το αθλημα...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Παιδιά έχω γελάσει πολύ, αλήθεια! Να είστε όλοι καλά, μου φτιάξατε τη μέρα!

----------


## Ακροβατης

lol

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Παιδιά έχω γελάσει πολύ, αλήθεια! Να είστε όλοι καλά, μου φτιάξατε τη μέρα!


σ\'ευχαριστουμε ....μαμα......

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Παιδιά έχω γελάσει πολύ, αλήθεια! Να είστε όλοι καλά, μου φτιάξατε τη μέρα!
> 
> 
> σ\'ευχαριστουμε ....μαμα......


Μην ειρωνεύεσαι πάνο. Το είπα χωρίς μομφή. Έχω τις πολύ καλές μου σήμερα...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


σε πιστευω θεοφανια...
αλλα το μαμα κολαει στα παιδια !
χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Γιατί είσαι τόσο επιθετικός?


με ποιον? 
με το συστημα ναι...
με τα θυματα του ποτε!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


κι ομως παραξενη.....
το σημερινο συστημα αξιων δεν ειναι μερος του πολιτισμου 
μας ?
το οτι στην Ολυμπιαδα ριξαμε ολα τα λεφτα στα κουτσα αλογα 
ενω την παρασταση εκλεψαν οι Ειδικοι Αγωνες δεν σου λεει κατι?
το οτι εδω στον εικονικο κοσμο μπορουμε να αντιστρεψουμε καποια στερεοτυπα δεν σου γενναει την αναγκη να συμμετεχεις ενεργα σε ενα παιχνιδι του μελλοντος παρα στον μηρυκασμό?
αν οχι δικαιωμα σου και του καθενα μας να πει οχι...
μια απο τα ίδια παρακαλώ! 
θα σου δωσω ενα ρακτικο παραδειγμα για να καταλαβεις τι ζηταω εδω...
Εστω οτι εχεις σηκωσει μια οικοδομη και εχεις μεινει στα μπετα απο χρηματα ...Τι σου λεει να κανεις σημερα το συστημα?
Να παρεις ενα στεγαστικο δανειο για να αποπερατωσεις την οικοδομη σου και να το κανεις ενοικιαζομενα δωματια η να εινεις η ιδια μεσα η να το νοικιασεις και να παιρνεις νοικια ...σωστα?
αν σου πω οτι θα κερδισεις πολυ περισσοτερα χρηματα αν το αφησεις οπως ειναι με τα μπετα θα με περνουσες ναι η οχι για τρελο?
κι ομως παραξενη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
σημερα με καθαρα οικονομικα κριτηρια , μπορω να σου αποδειξω οτι εχω δικιο αρκει να μαθεις οτι οι χελιδονοφωλιες τρωγονται και μαλιστα ειναι ο καλυτερος μεζες για πανω απο 1.500.000 ανθρωπους , δηλαδη παραπανω απο 2/10 ανθρωπους που ζουν στον πλανητη μας !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Κοιτα τι επαθαν στην Ταυλανδη οσοι επεσαν πανω στον τουρισμο με το τσουναμι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ηδη οι πιο εξυπνοι επιχειρηματιες αφησαν τις οικοδομες στην μεση και κοιτανε συνεχεια στον ουρανο , ποσα χελιδονια θα βρουν στεγη στα μπετα τους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Γιατι το χελιδονι περιχεει στο σαλιο του φυσικες ουσιες , βαλσαμο για το πεπτικο μας συστημα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
φαρμακο καλυτερο απο οσα παραγουν οι φαρμακοβιομηχανιες μας !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Απλα το αγνοουσαν οι αδαεις οπως εσυ και εγω....

----------


## Remedy

αχου και δε μας νοιαζειιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
(Σταυριδης)

----------


## Ακροβατης

pano 3 meroules eixe isixasei ligo giati ksanagirises sta akatalavistika???

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> pano 3 meroules eixe isixasei ligo giati ksanagirises sta akatalavistika???


αυτη την ερωτηση να την κανεις στον ειδικο σου
ρωτα τον ..γιατι δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα οταν καποιος βγαινει απο την πεπατημενη οδο σκεψης?
ομως και να θελα εν μπορω να σου καω το χατηρι ολγακι μου !
απλα προσπαθω να σε θεραπευσω χωρις φαρμακα , χωρις διαγνωση , χωρις καν σχεδιο ..απλα μεσω της επικοινωνιας ...
τωρα αν δεν τα καταφερω ....
κανεις δεν μπορει να καταφερει τιποτα μονος του.
ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Remedy

τι να θεραπευσεις κυρ πανο?
εισαι θεραπευτης?

----------


## Ακροβατης

α δεν παμε καθολου καλα.ξαναγυρισες στα ιδια

----------


## πανος12345

τι σημαινει ακαταλαβιστικο αληθεια ?
μηπως ειναι αυτο που ισως μας βγαλει απο το λουκι?
μηπως ο τροπος που βλεπουμε την πραγματικοτητα γυρω μας δεν ειναι ο σωστος?
τι ειναι τα στερεοτυπα? μηπως σε απλα Ελληνικα ειναι σκεψεις και αξιες που εχουμε και που καποτε ηταν σωστες και χρησιμες ενω σημερα μας βλαπτουν?
Πως μπορουμε να βρουμε λυσεις στα αδιεξοδα μας , αν δεν αλλαξουμε εστω και στην εικονικη πραγματικοτητα καποια δεδομενα?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> τι να θεραπευσεις κυρ πανο?
> εισαι θεραπευτης?


........................................

----------


## Remedy

κυρ πανο μηπως εισαι εκτος του θεματος σου?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> α δεν παμε καθολου καλα.ξαναγυρισες στα ιδια


φαντασου οτι εχω να βαλω στο στομα μου μια σταγονα αλκοολ απο την κυριακη το βραδυ!
οχι οτι με ενοχλει αλλα το κανω για την γυναικα μου...
ειναι πιο ευσθητη και τωρα πρεπει να βρει το θαρρος να ζητησει καποιο οικονομικο διακανονισμο στα χρεη της και αυτο την κανει ψυχικα ρακος ! στερουμαι λοιπον συνειδητα μια απολαυση για μενα , για να της προσφερω την απαιτουμενη αυτοσυγκεντρωση 
για να κανει αυτοελεγχο και να καταλαβει οτι αφου μπορει λογω δουλιας να εξοφλησει τους δανειστες της δεν πρεπει να μην πανταει στο τηλεφωνο γιατι ντρεπεται να τους εξηγησει οτι εχει πληρωσει μεχρι σημερα 10 φορες το κεφαλαιο που την δανεισαν στα 20 χρονια που την εβαλαν να υπογραφει να παιρνει συνχεια χρηματα για να αγοραζει οτι θελει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
με λεει και αυτη ακαταλαβιστικο....
την συγχωρω ομως γιατι ετσι την ηθελε το συστημα...
να καταναλωνει....συνεχεια ...με πλαστικο χρημα ...χωρις κανεις ποτε να βαλει οριο γιατι το συστημα επιδιωκει την αναπτυξη μεσω της καταναλωσης και οχι της παραγωγης αγαθων....
σκοπιμα δεν την μαθανε να σκεπτεται...
σκοπιμα δεν την μαθανε να αμφιβαλει....
σκοπιμα δεν την μαθανε να κανει αυτοελεγχο...
σκοπιμα την μαθανε να θεωρει σωστο μονο το να καταναλωνει
χωρις κανεις να ανρωτιεται ποτε θα ξεχρεωσει .....
τωρα ομως το συτημα αλλαζει....
οι πιο ελαστικες προσωπικοτητες το καταλαβαινουν και προσαρμοζονται...επιδιωκου  και πετυχαινουν διακανονισμους ...
οι πιο συντηρητικοι , οι πιο υπακουοι, οι πιο επιμελεις , ειναι αυτοι που μενουν πισω και πληρωνουν τα λαθη αλλων...
32 αυτοκτονιες μετραει ο γαλλικος ΟΤΕ
Μηπως δεν ειναι καλη ιδεα να μεταρεπονται σε εμπορους οι δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> κυρ πανο μηπως εισαι εκτος του θεματος σου?


....................................

----------


## weird

Πάνο η επιθετικότητα σου βγαίνει διάχυτη.
Πολλά νεύρα βλέπω.
Εχεις γράψει οτι παίρνεις φάρμακα.
Επίσης έχεις γράψει οτι ο γιατρός σου επισήμανε οτι το να γράφεις εδώ σε κάνει πιο επιθετικό.
Πάνο, εσύ τι έχεις να πεις για όλα αυτά?

Και σε παρακαλώ μείνε στο θέμα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> αχου και δε μας νοιαζειιιιιιιιιιιιιιι 
> (Σταυριδης)



αμα δεν σε ενοιαζε, ουτε που θα ταλαιπωρουσες τα δαχτυλακια σου για να απαντησεις.....

:P:P:P:P:P:P

(μητσος)

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο η επιθετικότητα σου βγαίνει διάχυτη.
> Πολλά νεύρα βλέπω.
> Εχεις γράψει οτι παίρνεις φάρμακα.
> Επίσης έχεις γράψει οτι ο γιατρός σου επισήμανε οτι το να γράφεις εδώ σε κάνει πιο επιθετικό.
> Πάνο, εσύ τι έχεις να πεις για όλα αυτά?
> 
> Και σε παρακαλώ μείνε στο θέμα.


παραξενη...
σε ενα \"μεικτο\" φορουμ διαδικτυου , ειναι ευκολο να ξεγελασεις ενα νεο χρηστη για το ποιος απο τους δυο μας ειναι ο τρελος ,
ποιος βλεπει γιατρο η τα επαιρνε απο τους γιατρους για να τους διδασκει γιατι εχει τον χρονο να το κανει την ωρα που αυτοι θεραπευαν αυτους που ηταν πραγματικα αρρωστοι...
Ειναι μια απο τις δυσκολιες του διαδικτυου και σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα....
Ομως μαθε πρωτα οτι η επιθετικοτητα δεν ειναι κακο πραγμα 
αν στοχευει να ξυπνησει καποιους και οχι να τους αποκοιμιζει με χαπια οπως κανουν σημερα ακομα τα ψυχιατρεια και καταγγελει με τελεια Ελληνικα η αφρουλα , λογο για τον οποιο ζητησα απο αυτο εδω το βημα του διαλογου να αναβαθμιστει η συμμετοχη της με καποια σαρδελιτσα σαν αυτες που μας κολαγανε στο στρατο οταν καθαριζαμε επι 40 μερες τις βρωμιες μας μονοι μας χωρις την μαμα μας !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ομως επειδη αυτα που εγραψες, με κανουν να πιστευω οτι πισω απο την ανωνυμια σου κρυβεται μαλλον μια προσπαθεια αποπροσανατολισμου της συζητησης και σκοπιμης υποβαθμισης μου , επετρεψε μου να σου πω οτι δεν προτεινα τον εαυτο μου για την σαρδελιτσα και κρατω με τιμη την κλωτσα γιατι με τιμαει να ειμαι φτωχος , αλλα να ζω μακρυα απο κατι προφιλ σαν το δικο σου!
Μην το παρεις και αυτο σαν επιθετικοτητα γιατι απλα ειναι το 5η 6 μηνυμα σου χωρις να μπαινεις στην ουσια του θεματος που προτεινα και κανοντας την τρελη , ριχνεις μπηχτες προσπαθωντας να βγαλεις εμενα τρελο ,λες και μιλας με μπακαλη και οχι με ψυχολογο!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> τι σημαινει ακαταλαβιστικο αληθεια ?
> μηπως ειναι αυτο που ισως μας βγαλει απο το λουκι?
> μηπως ο τροπος που βλεπουμε την πραγματικοτητα γυρω μας δεν ειναι ο σωστος?
> τι ειναι τα στερεοτυπα? μηπως σε απλα Ελληνικα ειναι σκεψεις και αξιες που εχουμε και που καποτε ηταν σωστες και χρησιμες ενω σημερα μας βλαπτουν?
> Πως μπορουμε να βρουμε λυσεις στα αδιεξοδα μας , αν δεν αλλαξουμε εστω και στην εικονικη πραγματικοτητα καποια δεδομενα?


Η μεγαλύτερη αλλαγή όλων ξεκινά απο την αλλαγή του εαυτού ( του δικού μας όχι των άλλων).

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> τι σημαινει ακαταλαβιστικο αληθεια ?
> μηπως ειναι αυτο που ισως μας βγαλει απο το λουκι?
> μηπως ο τροπος που βλεπουμε την πραγματικοτητα γυρω μας δεν ειναι ο σωστος?
> ...


αντε λοιπον !
τι περιμενεις?

----------


## weird

axaxaxaxaxxaxax!!!!!!!!!!
Εγώ έχω ΄ήδη πιάσει δουλειά, εσύ τι περιμένεις ???

 :Wink:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο η επιθετικότητα σου βγαίνει διάχυτη.
> Πολλά νεύρα βλέπω.
> Εχεις γράψει οτι παίρνεις φάρμακα.
> ...


Δεν προσπαθώ να σε βγάλω \"τρελό\"
Απλά βλέπω την ασυνάρτητη ροή του λόγου σου κι ανησυχώ
σε σχέση και με αυτά που έχεις γράψει εσύ ο ίδιος.
υγ. Και οι ψυχολόγοι έχουν τα προβληματάκια τους μην ξεχνιόμαστε  :Wink: ))

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Την βρήκα πολύ αστεία αυτή την ιδέα.
Καθόλου άσχημα.
Χτίζω και ξέμεινα?
Αφήνω τα μπετά να γίνουν χελιδονοφωλιές.

Μια απορία έχω μόνο.
Αν ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω την οικοδομή για κατοικία, που θα έμενα μέχρι να πλουτίσω απο τις χελιδονοφωλιές?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ρωτησες τον κιπ αν εχει καμμια προταση που να σε ενδιαφερει?
η τον α η τον β ? δεν θα σου πω εγω που με ποιον και το πως..
*η δουλεια μου ειναι να ξεκολαω μυαλα...*
οχι να βρισκω τι μαρκα καφε θελεις να πινεις καθε πρωι....
αυτο θα το κανεις μονη σου!
τωρα στα πρακτικα !
εμπα στο διαδικτυο και πατησε στο γκουγkλ 
swallows nest
δεν ξερω τι θα σου βγαλει αλλα αν δεν βγαλει κατι συγκεκριμενο πηγαινε στο σαιτ της ταυλανδης -εμπορικο τμημα- καλλιεργεια χελιδνοφωλιων και αν βρεις ακρη πες τους οτι εχεις στην Ελλαδα καποιες οικοδομες κοντα σε διασημα παγκσμιως περασματα οπως ας πουμε η Κερκυρα η Σαντορινη κλπ και οτι ενδιαφερεσαι να μαθεις πως γινεται η συλλογη , πως μαγειρευονται , καποια επιστημονικα στοιχεια για τα συστατικα τους κλπ
ισως σου ερθει προταση για δωρεαν διαμονη αλλα αν ξυπνησαν και οι Ταυλανδοι, αντε να ξοδεψεις οσα τρως εδω για ενα μηνα εκει για ενα εξαμηνο !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Οσα λεφτα θα χρεωσης την καρτα σου [εγω ηθελα 80 ευρω την εβδομαδα ] για τα παντα στο πιο κοσμικο νησι του Ινδικου Ωκεανου [Πουκετ} και στην πιο ιν παραλια , θα τα παρεις πισω σε ενα χρονο , αν φτιαξεις ενα σαιτ στο ιντερνετ και πεις στις τραπεζες , καθε φορα που θα ερχεται ενας πελατης με προφιλ υψηλου ρισκου για αποπερατωση οικοδομης σε περιοχες οπως η καλντερα της Σαντορινης για παραδειγμα , που ολοι οι ντοπιοι ξερουν οτι με 5.5 ριχτερ δεν θα μεινει τιποτα ορθιο, να του προτεινουν να κανει καλλιεργεια χελιδωνοφωλιων και με το σαιτ που θα εχεις φτιαξει να μπορει να ερθει κατευθειαν σε επαφη με τους αγοραστες για να καθοριζεται η τιμη στον αερα...
Καθε μερα πετανε απο Αθηνα πανω απο μια πτησεις για Μπαγκγκογκ και πανω απο μια πτησεις απο Σαντορινη η Κερκυρα για Αθηνα ....
Βαλε και καμια δουλεια σε ενα προγραματιστη για να σου μετατρεπει με προγραμμα την τιμη της χελιδονοφωλιας σε τζιρο και 2 φορεςτον ρονο που τα χελιδινια πετανε απο την Αφρικη μεσω της Χωρας μας για την ευρωπη με σταθμους την Ελλαδα ,
ολα αυτα τα πουλια εχουν την τρομακτικη ικανοτητα για ανθρωπινα στανταρ , να θυμουνται ακριβως που ειχαν χτισει πριν απο 6 μηνες την φωλια τους , πσιτα στο ραντεβου τους περιοσσοτερο απο τους τραπεζιτες και τους Οικονομολογους 
Αν δε καταφερεις να κανεις τους Ελληνες να αλλαξουν διατροφικες συνηθειες [σημειωτεο οτι ο ΓΑΠ ανακοινωσε οτι αν βγει, αρχιζει πειραματικα η μεσογειακη διατροφη στα σχολεια μας ] σε περιμενουν 1.500.000 καταναλωτες που σημερα ρισκαρουν ανθρωπινες ζωες και καταστερφουν την εφηβεια και την νεοτητα ανθρωπων που ζουν απομονωμενοι απο την κοινωνια στα βραχια σαν τις νυχτεριδες , για να πανε με κινδυνο της ζωης τους ακομα να μαζεψουν οσες χελινοδοφωλιες μπορουν αλλα δεν καλυπτουν τις αναγκες της αγορας τους....

----------


## πανος12345

το πιο σημαντικο ομως σου το αφησα για επιδορπιο...
αν λοιπον τα κανεις ολα αυτα και μαζεψεις αρκετες χελινοδοφωλιες , ισως σου μεινει η απορια γιατι ο κινεζος να προτιμησει τις δικες σου που θα ειναι και ακριβοτερες απο τις δικες του? εδω δωσε βαση τωρα ....οταν ο Σιμητης εκανε σημα της Ελληνικης προεδριας το Χελιδονι του Ακρωτηριου , ολος ο πλανητης εμαθε για την τοιχογραφια της Ανοιξης!!!!!!!!!!!
Εχεις λοιπον καλυτερο μπραντ νειμ για να τις ξπουλησεις κανοντας του κινεζους να μαθουν αυτο που εμεις πληρωσαμε τοσα χρονια χωρις να παρουμε πισω τιποτα απολυτως!
οτι αλλο ενα φτηνο καφε αναψυχτικο και αλλο η κοκα κολα! 
αντε να σε πεισουν οτι δεν ετρωγαν χελιδωνοφωλιες οι προιστορικοι Θηραιοι!!!!
εχεις δει τα κορμια των γυναικων τους?
Για να βαλω και λιγο μετα μπειμπυ μπουμερς βερσιον

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> .....*η δουλεια μου ειναι να ξεκολαω μυαλα...*


και το ονομα σου, hanibal lecter?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

REMEDY ΔIAKPINΩ MIA EΠIΘETIKOTHTA ΠOY ΔEN ΔIEYKOΛYNEI THN EΠIKOINΩNIA

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> REMEDY ΔIAKPINΩ MIA EΠIΘETIKOTHTA ΠOY ΔEN ΔIEYKOΛYNEI THN EΠIKOINΩNIA


τα χεις μπερδεψει.
στερεοτυπα ειναι, στα οποια ειμαστε κολλημενοι  :Smile: 

(εσυ γιατι φωναζεις συνεχως εν τω μεταξυ?πιστευεις οτι περνας απαρατηρητος? :Ρ)

----------


## oboro

Clarisse... θα παρακαλέσω κι εγώ πολύ... Πώς θα βρούμε τη χαμένη χελιδονοφωλιά χωρίς λεπτούς χειρισμούς?

----------


## πανος12345

και ενα τελευταιο για να μην νομιζεις οτι βγαζω επιθετικοτητα στα χελιδονια!
ειπαμε..τα πουλια εχουν την μνημη να ξαναγυριζουν στην φωλια τους αλλα αν αντι για κολοπαιδα κακομαθημενα που με σφεντονες τα σημαδευουν για να τα σκοτωσουν χωρις να τα τρωνε [επιθετικοτητα] μαθαιναν στο σχολειο τους , οτι 1.500.000 ανθρωποι σημερα τρεχουν τα σαλια τους για να εχουν σαν κυριο πιατο την χελιδονοφωλια , απο περιεργεια και μονο , οχι απλα δεν θα τα σκοτωναν αλλα θα ελεγαν στην μαμα τους
μαμα...γιατι δεν μαγειρευεις χελιδονοφωλες?
ξαναγυριζω στο χελιδονι...
ειπαμε γιατι ξαναγυριζουν...αυτο που δεν ειπαμε ειναι τι ακριβως θυμουνται!
δεν θυμουνται οπως εμεις λεπτομερειες αλλα μονο χονδρικα την επιλογη στεγης σε ασφαλες σημειο για να μην την ριξει η βροχη η ο ανεμος κατω...
δεν κουαρζονται να πανε να μαζεψουν ξανα χωμα απο την γη και σταχυα απο τα χωραφια , οσο δε για το σαλιο το φτιαχνουν μονα τους!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> REMEDY ΔIAKPINΩ MIA EΠIΘETIKOTHTA ΠOY ΔEN ΔIEYKOΛYNEI THN EΠIKOINΩNIA
> 
> 
> ...


...............................................

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> και ενα τελευταιο για να μην νομιζεις οτι βγαζω επιθετικοτητα στα χελιδονια!
> ειπαμε..τα πουλια εχουν την μνημη να ξαναγυριζουν στην φωλια τους αλλα αν αντι για κολοπαιδα κακομαθημενα που με σφεντονες τα σημαδευουν για να τα σκοτωσουν χωρις να τα τρωνε [επιθετικοτητα] μαθαιναν στο σχολειο τους , οτι 1.500.000 ανθρωποι σημερα τρεχουν τα σαλια τους για να εχουν σαν κυριο πιατο την χελιδονοφωλια , απο περιεργεια και μονο , οχι απλα δεν θα τα σκοτωναν αλλα θα ελεγαν στην μαμα τους
> μαμα...γιατι δεν μαγειρευεις χελιδονοφωλες?
> ξαναγυριζω στο χελιδονι...
> ειπαμε γιατι ξαναγυριζουν...αυτο που δεν ειπαμε ειναι τι ακριβως θυμουνται!
> δεν θυμουνται οπως εμεις λεπτομερειες αλλα μονο χονδρικα την επιλογη στεγης σε ασφαλες σημειο για να μην την ριξει η βροχη η ο ανεμος κατω...
> δεν κουαρζονται να πανε να μαζεψουν ξανα χωμα απο την γη και σταχυα απο τα χωραφια , οσο δε για το σαλιο το φτιαχνουν μονα τους!


Μάλιστα.

Πολυ ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά.
Φαίνεται πως έχεις επιχειρηματικό μυαλό...
Εσύ έβαλες μπροστά το σχέδιο της άχτιστης οικοδομής??

Και κάτι ακόμα.
έχεις δοκιμάσει χελιδονοφωλιά?
Πώς μαγειρεύεται αυτό το πράγμα?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> .....*η δουλεια μου ειναι να ξεκολαω μυαλα...*
> 
> 
> και το ονομα σου, hanibal lecter?


.............................χμ καλη ιδεα!......................................... .
χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## oboro

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> και το ονομα σου, hanibal lecter? 
> ...



...

Είδες τι έκανες τώρα???

Πααααει η χελιδονοφωλιά... Την έφαγε ο Lecter....

Και ήταν... Τοσο νοστιμη?!?!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> και ενα τελευταιο για να μην νομιζεις οτι βγαζω επιθετικοτητα στα χελιδονια!
> ειπαμε..τα πουλια εχουν την μνημη να ξαναγυριζουν στην φωλια τους αλλα αν αντι για κολοπαιδα κακομαθημενα που με σφεντονες τα σημαδευουν για να τα σκοτωσουν χωρις να τα τρωνε [επιθετικοτητα] μαθαιναν στο σχολειο τους , οτι 1.500.000 ανθρωποι σημερα τρεχουν τα σαλια τους για να εχουν σαν κυριο πιατο την χελιδονοφωλια , απο περιεργεια και μονο , οχι απλα δεν θα τα σκοτωναν αλλα θα ελεγαν στην μαμα τους
> μαμα...γιατι δεν μαγειρευεις χελιδονοφωλες?
> ...


αν ειχα την τυχη να τακιμιασω με ταυλανδεζα ισως ...
ομως προς το παρον η μονη ταυλανδεζα που με ακουμπισε σεξουαλικα ηταν μια μασερ που εκανε οτι μπορουσε να κερδισει το ψωμι της ξεγελοντας οσους εχουν το συνδρομο του Φορεστιερ , δηλαδη πονους στην πλατη, οπως εγω που απο περιεργεια και μονο μετα απο 3 ταξειδια στην ταυλανδη και συνολικα ενα 6μηνο διαμονη , αποφασισα μια μερα να παω μονος μου για μασαζ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ολες τις αλλες το καναμε μαζι με την γυναικα μου και πηρα αλλη εικονα απο το τι εννοουν ορισμενοι οταν λενε οτι δεν καταλαβαν ποτε πως αλλο το μασαζ και αλλο το αρχαιοτερο επαγγελμα του κοσμου! 
προσοχη δεν εννοω τον αγοραιο ερωτα ...
εννοω το αγοραιο σκετο....

----------


## πανος12345

τωρα για το σχεδιο εχω αισθητικο προβλημα....
μια μονο αφορα [η μαλλον 2 με το διαμερισμα μου στο Παρισι] εκανα στην ζωη μου οικοδομη και ειχα εξασφαλισει μεχρι και την αμοιβη του κλειδαρα που θα μου ασφαλιζε τον χωρο πριν κανω την τελικη μετακομιση...
μου δωσες ομως μια υπεροχη ιδεα που αποδεικνυει την σημασια της επικοινωνιας ....
Επειδη το γκρεμισμα των παρανομων οικοδομων εχει τεαρστειο κοστος για ολους μας 
η λυση για τις χελιδονοφωλιες , θα ηταν ισως η καλυτερη εκδικηση της ιδιας της φυσης αν την ακολουθουσε το ιδιο το κρατος πυ εχει εξαλλου και το κοπυραιτ για τα χελιδονια απο το Ακρωτηρι!οπου δηλαδη χτιζεται μια οικδομη σε καμμενο δασος για παραδειγμα αντι να την γκρεμιζουν να πανε εκει οι εκτακτοι/μονιμοι αγροφυλακες να καλλιεργουν τις χελιδονοφωλιες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! γιατι μαλλον για πεσκεσι πανε σε μια χωρα με οικονομια κομματια και θρυψαλα και αυτοι

----------


## πανος12345

ισως αν πιασει διδαθουμε κατι απο τα λαθη μας για πρωτη φορα με ουσιαστικο κερδος και οχι με αλλο ενα βαρος πανω στο σβερκο μας

----------


## weird

Πάνο,
ωραία και καλά. 
Αλλά δεν θα συνιστούσε υποβάθμιση του οικιστικού περιβάλλοντός μας το να γεμίσουμε άχτιστες οικοδομές?
Ξέρεις τα χελιδονάκια, δεν χτίζουν φωλιές μόνο στις οικοδομές και μάλιστα στις άχτιστες.
Χτίζουν και κάτω απο τις στέγες των σπητιών.
Και μέσα σε σπηλιές της Ταυλάνδης, όπου οι ντόπιοι με ανεμόσκαλες τις κατεβάζουν για να τις πωλήσουν στους Κινέζους.
Δεν βλέπω γιατί θα πρέπει να υποβαθμίσουμε το περιβάλλον,
αφενός με αδέσποτες και ακατοίκητες οικοδομες,
αφετέρου με την καταστροφή των χελιδονιών και την διατάραξη της ζωικής μας αλυσίδας.
Κι όλα αυτά για τα κέρδη?
Για να γεμίζουν οι Κινέζοι τα στομάχια τους???
Ε όχι.
Προτιμώ να πάρω το στεγαστικό δάνειο.
Καλύτερα να χρωστάω και να έχω και ένα σίγουρο μέρος διαμονής, παρά να καταστρέφω το περιβάλλον!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> να πανε εκει οι εκτακτοι/μονιμοι αγροφυλακες να καλλιεργουν τις χελιδονοφωλιες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Μα καλά καλλιεργούνται οι χελιδονωφωλιές? Τι είναι, σιτάρι?
Εγώ νόμιζα οτι τις χτίζουν τα χελιδόνια.. :PP

Πάω να γράψω την εργασιούλα μου.
Σε αφήνω στους ατέρμονους μονολόγους σου.
Θα σου απαντήσω κάποια άλλη στιγμή.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

[quote]_Originally posted by Remedy_



> (εσυ γιατι φωναζεις συνεχως εν τω μεταξυ?πιστευεις οτι περνας απαρατηρητος? :Ρ)


TO EXΩ ΞANAΠEI. EIMAI ΦIΓOYPATZHΣ :-).
AΠΛA MΠAINΩ AΠO KINHTO KAI ΔEN BOΛEYOYN TA MIKPA

----------


## krino

και τελικα η αφρουλα ειναι χελιδονωφωλια η μπερδευτηκα?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο,
> ωραία και καλά. 
> Αλλά δεν θα συνιστούσε υποβάθμιση του οικιστικού περιβάλλοντός μας το να γεμίσουμε άχτιστες οικοδομές?
> *φυσικα γιαυτο ειπα να το κανει το κρατος αντι να γκρεμιζει τις ηδη χτισμενες ! ξερεις ποσο κοστος εχει αυτο?*
> Ξέρεις τα χελιδονάκια, δεν χτίζουν φωλιές μόνο στις οικοδομές και μάλιστα στις άχτιστες.
> Χτίζουν και κάτω απο τις στέγες των σπιτιών.
> *ασφαλως !μονο που παμε τοτε για συνεταιρισμο που παλι το κρατος πρεπει να τον διοργανωσει αφου βαλει στην σχολικη υλη την οικολογικη σημασια του επιχειρηματος για το οικοσυστημα μας και για την οικιακη οικονομια μας ...*
> Και μέσα σε σπηλιές της Ταυλάνδης, όπου οι ντόπιοι με ανεμόσκαλες τις κατεβάζουν για να τις πωλήσουν στους Κινέζους.
> ...


ερωτηση 
σε πειραζει μια που ξερεις τοσα για την Ταυλανδη , να αγορασεις ενα νοιχτο εισητηριο για τον ανδρα σου η τα παιδια σου αν τυχον χωρις να τους ρωτησης παρεις μονη σου το δανειο για την προικα σου και μετα θα ανεχονται ολα τα νευρα σου που θα ξεσπανε πανω τους αν παρ\'ελπιδα δεν θα μπορεις να το εξοφλησεις? η μηπως θα σου φταει το συστημα και θα νομιεις οτι αν αλλαξεις κυβερνηση , η νεα θα σου κανει δωρο τα χρωστουμενα?

----------


## oboro

\'Το σεξ η εργασία η επικοινωνία _και οι χελιδονοφωλιές_ ειναι οι 4 λέξεις που θα κρινουν την ευτυχία στην ζωή μας...\'


Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα για ένα update?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠANTΩΣ REMEDY H EIPΩNIA ΣE BAPOΣ TOY ΠANOY ΣYNEXIZETAI AΠO ATOMA ΠOY TOΣO KAIPO EKANAN KYPHΓMA ΠEPI BULLING .
BPE ΠΩΣ AΛΛAZOYN OI KAIPOI

----------


## πανος12345

[quote]_Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_



> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (εσυ γιατι φωναζεις συνεχως εν τω μεταξυ?πιστευεις οτι περνας απαρατηρητος? :Ρ)
> 
> 
> TO EXΩ ΞANAΠEI. EIMAI ΦIΓOYPATZHΣ :-).
> AΠΛA MΠAINΩ AΠO KINHTO KAI ΔEN BOΛEYOYN TA MIKPA


παρενθεση 
θα μπορουσα να μαθω την απαντηση στο ερωτημα για την γυναικα και τον παγο στην καρδια?
τοσα σας εγραψα σημερα ..
δικαιουμκαι εγω να βρω μια καλη συνταγη!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> \'Το σεξ η εργασία η επικοινωνία _και οι χελιδονοφωλιές_ ειναι οι 4 λέξεις που θα κρινουν την ευτυχία στην ζωή μας...\'
> 
> 
> Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα για ένα update?


δεν μπορεις ομπορο να αλλαζεις το λογκο μου χωρις να με ρωτησεις , αποφευγοντας να λες
οτι ειναι καφε και πινεται ειναι κοκα κολα 
γιατι μπορει να ειναι σκατα σε διαλυμμα....

----------


## πανος12345

να κανω το χατηρι στον ομπορο μονο
αφιερωμα εξαιρετικο 
ψευτοπληθωρισμος= οταν καποιος χρωσταει και θελει να παρει δανειο , επειδη το δανειο του δεν του καλυπτει το 100% του κοστους κτησης μιας οικοδομης , ενω ειναι ξεβρακωτος και δεν εχει ουτε στοιχειωδη παραγωγικη οικονομια αλλα ηδη το ΔΝΤ και η Ε.Ε ειναι πισω απο την πλατη του , κανει μεσω της αυθαιρετης αναβαθμισης της αξιας της γης , υπερκοστολογηση με στοχο να δωσει αναπτυξιακη μορφη στην οικονομια του !
λεει δηλαδη στην τραπεζα οτι ενα σπιτι που πραγματικα αξιζει 70.000 ευρω , πως δια μαγειας πηγε στα 100.000 για να παρει ολα τα χρηματα δανεικα προκειμενου να το αποκτησει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
τερατωδες εξυπνο και σοφα πονηρο!
ειναι πληθωρισμος που ομως δεν εμπιπτει στην δικαιοδοσια καποιου αλλου εκτιμητη παρα μονο της φυσης !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
γιατι με 5.5 ριχτερ η καλντερα πεφτει ολοκληρη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
και τοτε το κρατος δεν θα μπορει να πει στους πολιτες του αντε παρε 70.000 να ξοφλησεις το δανειο γιατι τοσο αξιζε πργματικα το σπιτι σου!!!!!!!!!!!
γιατι χρωστας 100.0000 και θα σου παρουν και το εξοχικο και την οικοδομη και το βρακι σου ακομα οι τραπεζιτες μεχρι να συμπληρωσουν αυτα που ηδη εχουν δωσει....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> \'Το σεξ η εργασία η επικοινωνία _και οι χελιδονοφωλιές_ ειναι οι 4 λέξεις που θα κρινουν την ευτυχία στην ζωή μας...\'
> 
> 
> Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα για ένα update?



αστα αυτα τωρα εσυ,
και πες μας τι εκανες πριν γινεις ομπορουκος....


 :Cool:

----------


## πανος12345

κρινος η μητσος? ο φιλος μου απο τα αλλα λημερια....

----------


## krino

ε το κρινο,
ειναι το διαδυκτιακο ονομα,
 :Wink:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> να πανε εκει οι εκτακτοι/μονιμοι αγροφυλακες να καλλιεργουν τις χελιδονοφωλιες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


μολις τελειωσεις την εργασιουλα σου , ξαναδιαβασε ολα οσα ρωτησες και σου απαντηθηκαν εδω σημερα για να σβησεις μονη σου την κακοηθεια περι ατερμονων μονολογων!
συγνωμη αν επρεπε να την χαρακτηρισω ετσι , αλλα αυτοι που σου εδωσαν την εργασια , ζουν απο αυτο, ενω εγω το κανω για το κεφι μου αρα δικαιουμαι ενα ευχαριστω και οχι την ειρωνικη περιφρονηση ποθ θες να καταγραψεις γιατι δεν εχεις αλλα επιχειρηματα παρα μονο να υπερασπιστεις την αγνοια σου με την οποια θες να επηρεασεις και το μελλον του τοπου σου!
Πως καλλιεργουνται λοιπον οι χελιδονοφωλιες ?
ρωτησε τα χελιδονια να σου απαντησουν!
Γιατι εγω απλα σου εγραψα αυτο που αν αξιζε να μπορεις να κανεις μελετες , θα επρεπε να ειες κρατησει σαν το ζουμι τις συζητησης μας !
ΤΑ ΧΕΛΙΔΟΝΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΦΟΥΝ ΚΑΘΕ 6 ΜΗΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟΠΟ ΟΠΟΥ ΑΦΗΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΛΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ!
ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΓΡΟΤΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΣΑΛΙΟ , ΧΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΧΥΑ ΞΑΝΑΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΕΣ!μην μου ζητησεις μον να στο γραψω στα λατινικα γιατι τα απεφυγα...
τελειωσα πρακτικο λυκειο....

----------


## πανος12345

τωρα βεβαια θα μου πεις ..μα μονος σου το γραψες ! 
σωστα ..μπορεις να μου αξηγησεις εσυ με την σειρα σου τι θα κανουν οι αγροφυλακες στο χτημα μου? γιατι να τους πληρωνω? με ρωτησε κανενας αν τους χρειαζομουνα?με ρωτησε κανενας αν ηθελα να παρουν μισθο με λεφτα που δανειζονται σημερα τα αγεννητα εγγονια μου? οχι...γιαυτο το γραψα ετσι..Ολοι στην Ταυλανδη λοιπον και οχι στο χωραφι μου!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ε το κρινο,
> ειναι το διαδυκτιακο ονομα,


οπως και ναχει , καλως εχει 
προτιμω βεβαι το κρινος γιατι μου θυμιει 23 χρονια απο την ζωη μου ψαχνοντας να καταλαβω ποσο κακα θα ηταν για το παπαδαριο να μαθευτει οτι ο Αρχάγγελος Γαβριήλ, δεν εδωσε εαρινο κρινο στην παναγια αλλα φθινοπωρινο , δηλαδή κρόκο η ζαφορά !
Αλήθεια απο το φθινόπωρο, πιο κοντά δεν ειναι τα Χριστουγεννα απο ότι το Πάσχα, κύριε Ανθιμε?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Πάνο,
το ξέρω οτι εδώ μέσα οι διαθέσεις και οι προθέσεις όταν εικάζονται, συχνά παρεξηγούνται.
Η έκφραση \"ατέρμονοι μονολογοι¨δεν ήταν για να σε ειρωνευτώ.
Θεωρώ οτι πλατιάζεις σε κάθε απόπειρα επικοινωνίας που κάνεις με κάποιον εδώ μέσα και έτσι αναπόφευκτα απο ένα σημείο και μετά μονολογείς.
Ισως αν σταματούσες να κατευθύνεις εκεί που θέλεις την συζήτηση και άκουγες λίγο και τον άλλο, να ήταν πιο εποικοδομητικό.

Οσο για τις φωλιές.
Σου απαντώ.
Το γεγονός οτι θα χτίσουν άλλες, δεν σημαίνει οτι το περιβάλλον δεν θα υποβαθμιστεί.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

MH PΩTAΣ TO XEΛIΔONI
ΓIATI H ANOIΞH TEΛEIΩNEI
MH TO PΩTAΣ
TI KAPTEPAΣ

----------


## Ακροβατης

telka oi xelinonofwlies einai kalos mezes?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


γιατι καλη μου συνομιλητρια θα υποβαθμιστει το περιβαλλον αν ενα απο τα πιο αθωα πλασματα αυτου του πλανητη , φτιαξει μια φωλιτσα εκει ακριβως ηταν αυτη που μας προσφερε για να βγαλουμε απο τα ματια μας τις τσιμπλες και να κοιταξουμε καταματα πια την γυμνια μας ?
πως ρε κοριτσι μου μπορει να υποβαθμιστει το περιβαλλον απο ενα πουλακι που θα φυγει σε λγους μηνες με τα πρωτοβροχια ?
τι θα το κανει να αλλαξει συνηθειες 4000 ρονια αργοτερα?
το σαλιο? δικο του ειναι
το χωμα ? αυθονο και καρπερο..
τα σταχυα ? 
μονα τους φυτρωνουν στο χωραφι...
η οικοδομη σου μοναχα μας καταστρεφει το περιβαλλον
οχι μονο γιατι δεν σου φτανουν τα χρηματα για να την ολοκληρωσεις αλλα γιατι ανεβαζοντας την υπεραξια της , μονο οσοι ειναι ηδη ιδιοκτητες γης βγαινουν κερδισμενοι οπως εγω!
Εσυ που θα δανειστεις για να αποπληρωσεις τα δανεια , εισαι σιγουρη κοριστι τι θα συμβει μετα απο 15 χρονια?
χτυπα ξυλο..... η δουλεια σου θα υπαρχει?
η συνταξη σου θα υπαρχει? τα παιδια θα βρουν συντομα και ευκολα δουλεια γιατι οσο μεγαλωνουν θα ζητανε χρηματα για κινεζικα εστω ρουχα πα****** , μηχανακι, τηλεφωνο , τηλεοραση και υπολογιστη!
ολα τα τελευταια το ξερεις οτι περιεχουν τοξικα υγρα?
το πουλακι σου εφταιξε για την μολυνση του περιβαλλοντος?
το ξερεις οτι ολες οι ευρωπαικες Χωρες πληρωνουν τεραστεια ποσα για να τα πεταξουν στην Αφρικη οπου υπαρχουν Χουντες και διεφθαρμενες κυβερνησεις?
Ετσι θες να γινουμε αντι να γεμισουμε με πουλακια?
και αγροφυλακες ....ωρις καλλιεργειες και αγρους αλλα μονομε καμμενα δαση για οικοπεδα?

----------


## πανος12345

οπως το λαβα και στο βαζω για να καταλαβεις τι εννοω

Dans cet entretien publié par Novethic, Jean-François Sassi, responsable laboratoire R&amp;D et chef de projet expert au Centre d\'étude et de valorisation des algues (CEVA), propose des pistes d\'exploitation des algues vertes.
http://www.novethic.fr/novethic/entreprise/environnement/eco...
Source : Propos recueillis par Béatrice Héraud - Novethic - 01/09/2009
http://www.novethic.f
ξερεις τι ειναι τα πρασινα φυκια?
το οικολογικο αποτελεσμα στον ωκεανο , απο τα φυτοφαρμακα στα διπλανα χωραφια!
κοιτα σε μια Χωρα με δεξια κυβερνηση τι σκεφτηκαν για να απαλλαγουν απο αυτα , χωρις να χρεωσουν στην κοινωνια τους το κοστος συγκομιδης και απορυπανσης περισσοτερων χλμ απο την ναυτικη οριογραμμη της χωρας μας , οι επιστημονες που πληρωνονται απο το κρατος αλλα και απο την ιδιωτικη πρωτοβουλια της Χωρας τους για να βγαζουν και απο την μυιγα ξυγκι!
Φαντασου !
Ενα τοξικο φυτο με καταλληλη βιομηχανικη επεξεργασια , μπορει να προσφερει υπηρεσιες υπο μορφη πρωτης υλης για δαπεδα σε χωραφια , κατασκευη διαφορων αντικειμενων απο την βιομαζα του κλπ...
Αληθεια ...
Μηπως σε βοηθησει αυτο το μικρο αποσπασμα αν μιλας Γαλλικα, να καταλαβεις τι σημαινη οικολογια και πρασινη αναπτυξη?

----------


## πανος12345

Νοβεθικ θα πει \"Νεα Ηθη\"

----------


## weird

Κάποιο λόγο έχουν τα δύσμοιρα που χτίζουν τις φωλιές τους και σίγουρα ο λόγος δεν είναι να πλουτίσουμε εμείς οι άνθρωποι ταιζοντάς τες στους Κινέζους, αλλά να τα υποδεχτούν απο το μακρύ αποδημητικό ταξίδι τους, εν προκειμένω απο την Αφρικη. Για να μην κάνουν τα δύσμοιρα άλλες3-16 ώρες να χτίζουν νέες κάθε φορά.

Οσο για την αισθητική υποβάθμιση του περιβάλλοντος, αυτή είναι βέβαιη με την πρότασή σου περί αξιοποίησης των μπάζων.... 

Ακόμα προτιμώ το δάνειο.

Αλήθεια, απο πού ξεκίνησε η συζήτησή μας και πού καταλήξαμε ε?
Σου συμβαίνει συχνά το να ξεφεύγεις απο το αρχικό θέμα συζήτησης? 

Πάνω θέλεις να μάθεις σε ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ να επικοινωνει, όπως λέει η υπογραφή σου, αλλά μάλλον αυτός ο κάποιος, είναι ο εαυτός σου.

Γιατί αν δεν μάθεις εσύ να επικοινωνείς, πώς θα το διδάξεις?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κάποιο λόγο έχουν τα δύσμοιρα που χτίζουν τις φωλιές τους και σίγουρα ο λόγος δεν είναι να πλουτίσουμε εμείς οι άνθρωποι ταιζοντάς τες στους Κινέζους, αλλά να τα υποδεχτούν απο το μακρύ αποδημητικό ταξίδι τους, εν προκειμένω απο την Αφρικη. Για να μην κάνουν τα δύσμοιρα άλλες3-16 ώρες να χτίζουν νέες κάθε φορά.
> 
> Οσο για την αισθητική υποβάθμιση του περιβάλλοντος, αυτή είναι βέβαιη με την πρότασή σου περί αξιοποίησης των μπάζων.... 
> 
> Ακόμα προτιμώ το δάνειο.
> 
> Αλήθεια, απο πού ξεκίνησε η συζήτησή μας και πού καταλήξαμε ε?
> Σου συμβαίνει συχνά το να ξεφεύγεις απο το αρχικό θέμα συζήτησης? 
> ...


στο ξανγραψα..
μετρησε μονη σου τα ποστ και κρινε παλι μονη σου αν σου εμαθα η οχι κατι παραπανω απο οσα ξηερες σημερα το πρωι
Τωρα αν θες μπορεις μεχρι το βραδυ να συνεχισεις να προσμετρας τις ατελειες και να βρισκεις ελατωματα στην τακτικη μου....
Δεν θα επιμεινω ουτε θα κατσω να σε κρατησω μακρυα απο την μελετουλα σου , για να σου αποδειξω οτι αν μο σκελετος μιας οικοδμης εχει κοστισει χ ευρω για να κτιστει , η πληρης αποκατασκευη του με το κοστος μεταφορας και απορυπανσης θα ειναι καποιο πολλαπλασιο του 2χ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ιδιως αν χτιστηκε με οικονομικους μεταναστες , χωρις ενσημα του ΙΚΑ , χωρις αδεια οικοδομης , χωρις ευκολη προσβαση των μηχανηματων επεξεργασιας του σκυροδεματος , χωρις τα καταλληλα σιδερα για να στηριξουν στατικα το βαρος της !
Γιατι το γκρεμισμα δεν θα γινει ασφαλως ετσι!
Θα απασχοληθει ενα ολοκληρο υπουργειο , μηχανικοι , εργολαβοι κλπ θα χρειαστει να δημοσιευθουν ισως διαγωνισμοι να πληρωθουν μπαξισια για αναληψη , θα υπαρχουν δικηγορικες παρατασεις απο δικηγορους με παχυλοτατες αμοιβες για να πετυχουν την αναστολη κλπ
Αν δε ειναι \"κρυμμενη \"η οικοδομη μεσα σε δαση χωρις πυρο-διαδρομους , και δεν μπορουν να περασουν τα μηχανηματα της νομαρχιας η κατσουν καμμια δεκαρια μπραβοι παλαιστες , με αγριες διαθεσεις πολλες φορες η επιειρηση αναβαλεται για να επαναληφθει αλλη φορα και μαλλον ποτε....
Να ξεκαθαρισω μοναχα αυτη την μικρη λεπτομερεια για τα πουλια.... πραγματι ισως να ειναι κουραστικο να ξαναφτιαξουν την φωλια τους , αν ο ανθρωπος δεν ειχε φροντισει με τα δανεια μεσα σε ενα εξαμηνο να εχει ηδη ολοκληρωσει την οικοδομη !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αρα ακομα μια φορα σου μαθαινω σημερα κατι
Μια οικοδομη που εντος ενος εξαμηνου δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει 
αν εχει υπαρξη δανεισμος για την ολοκληρωση της , καμμια τραπεζα δεν θα σου δωσει χρηματα [πανω φυσικα απο ενα ορισμενο ποσο ],αν δεν καταθετεις τις αποδειξεις !
Θα εχει στα χερια σου μια μελετη που θα υπολογιζει πχ το κυβικο το μπετο για 40 ευρω και θα σου ζηταει ο εργολαβος 50 η 60 γιατι θα σου πει οτι επρεπε να τους δηλωσω στο ΙΚΑ και οτι ανεβηκε το κοστος του τσιμεντου στο εξαμηνο!
Ξερεις τι θα παθεις φουκαριαρα?
Θα εχεις υπογραψει ενα εργολαβικο συμβολαιο για πχ 150.000 ευρω και μετα απο ενα 6μηνο ουτε 200.000 δεν θα σου φτανουν για να τελειωσεις !

----------


## krino

εμμ ετσι πειτε....
χτιζετε το σπιτακι σας εσεις?
απο χελιδονωφωλια το αρχισατε και περασατε στα μπετα.......


το πιασα το υπονοουμενο.....
 :Cool:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> εμμ ετσι πειτε....
> χτιζετε το σπιτακι σας εσεις?
> απο χελιδονωφωλια το αρχισατε και περασατε στα μπετα.......
> 
> 
> το πιασα το υπονοουμενο.....


για να υπερασπιστω την χελιδονοφωλια , επρεπε να αναπτυξω κρινε σε λιγες γραμμες , γιατι μια Χωρα απο τις μεγαλυτερες τσιμεντοπαραγωγικες χωρες στον πλανητη , πρεπει καποτε να μαθει οτι δεν ειναι κακο να εξαγει και χελιδονοφωλιες , παρα να απασχολει καποιες εκατονταδες χιλαδες υπαλληλους για να γκρεμιζουν τις μισες οικοδομες που χτιζονται στην επικρατεια της!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## πανος12345

δεν το κανουν φυσικα...αλλα το εχουν συνηθως ως καλο ερισμα για ψηφοθηρια...
Αμα βγω δεν θα βρισκω χρονο να τα γκρεμιζω , θα υπαρχει πολιτικο κοστος κλπ
ομως ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια για να προσλαμβανουν καποιες χιλαδες τεμπεληδες για να γεμιζουν τα αντιστοιχα γραφεια 
για την ωρα αναγκης...
ξερεις κρινε ποσοι ποντιοι χρειαζονται για να αλλαξουν μια λαμπα
οροφης?
5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
οι 4 στριβουν το τραπεζι στο οποιο ανεβαινει ο 5ος με την λαμπα!

----------


## weird

Πάνο,
δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να χτίσω οικοδομή μετά απο αυτά.
Οχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο, δεν θέλω να χαλάσω φωλιές χελιδονιών :PPP

Αιντε ας χαλαρώσουμε λιγάκι.

υγ. παραδέχεσαι λοιπόν οτι το επικινωνιακό είναι μια ατέλεια σου ε?
χμμμμ...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο,
> δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να χτίσω οικοδομή μετά απο αυτά.
> Οχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο, δεν θέλω να χαλάσω φωλιές χελιδονιών :PPP
> 
> Αιντε ας χαλαρώσουμε λιγάκι.
> 
> υγ. παραδέχεσαι λοιπόν οτι το επικινωνιακό είναι μια ατέλεια σου ε?
> χμμμμ...


σιγουρα....αλλα επιδη δεν χωρας σε μια χελιδονοφωλια , ουτε μπορεις να προσλαβεις τα χελιδονια για να σου χτισουν σπιτι ακομα πιο φτηνα σε ενα υπερτιμημενο οικοπεδο , χωρις να βαλεις σε ρισκο την τιμη μεταπωλησης , θα ριξω μια αλλη ιδεα , για αυριο ομως γιατι σχολαω σε λιγο....
*Τι θα γινοτανε αν μαθαιναμε σε ολα τα Βαλκανια , πως να μαζευουμε τις χελιδονοφωλιες ?*
Μηπως θα βρισκαμε δουλεια σε ολους αυτους τους φουκαραδες 
που καθονται με σταυρωμενα χερια στα συνορα μας αερια και υδατινα?
μηπως ....λεω δηλαδη , αν αγοραζαμε χελιδονοφωλιες απο ολους αυτους, το 1.000.000 μεταναστες και τις καποιες χιλιαδες που ζουν στριμωγμενοι στα στρατοπεδα υποδοχης στα συνορα , αφου προηγουμενως τους μαθαιναμε πως να τις βρισκουν , πως να τις συσκευαζουν και πως κυριως να τις συντηρουν για να μην χανονται οι θρεφτικες τους ουσιες , [με βοηθεια απο αυτους που τις τρωνε ηδη και θα τις ανταλλασουν με οτι μας λειπει], καταφερναμε συντομα να χτιζουμε 
νομιμα , με δικα μας χρηματα , ακριβοτερα σπιτια αλλα με πραγματικα και οχι πληθωριστικα χρηματα και αξιες ?
*Σχολειο περισυλλογης , συντηρησης 
και επεξεργασιας -συσκευασιας για εξαγωγες χελιδονοφωλιων
\" Η ΑΝΟΙΞΗ\" με σημα τα χελιδονια του Ακρωτηριου?*

----------


## πανος12345

σχολασα...καλο βραδυ σε ολους , ιδιως σε αυτους που με βριζουν.....
Γιατι εινα τα θυματα και οχι οι θυτες ...

----------


## πανος12345

απο τα σημερινα ΝΕΑ

Έκπληκτοι οι γιατροί στην Κίνα που κλήθηκαν να εξετάσουν τη διογκωμένη κοιλιά ενός κοριτσιού, μόλις ενός έτους, που είχε εγκαταλειφθεί, διαπίστωσαν ότι αιτία της ασυνήθιστης αυτής δυσμορφίας είναι στην πραγματικότητα ένα μονοζυγωτικό δίδυμο αδελφάκι που αναπτύσσεται μέσα του. 


Όπως μετέδωσαν κινεζικά μέσα ενημέρωσης, η κοιλιά της μικρής Μενγκ Ρου άρχισε να πρήζεται λίγους μήνες αφότου υιοθετήθηκε από ένα άτεκνο ζευγάρι στην πόλη Λουοχέ της κεντρικής επαρχίας Χενάν.


Οταν πια η κοιλιά της απέκτησε το μέγεθος ενός μικρού τυμπάνου, οι γείτονες
άρχισαν να την αποκαλούν «τέρας» και να πιστεύουν ότι είναι έγκυος.
Ο θετός πατέρας της Μενγκ Ρου, Κανγκ Σι αποφάσισε τότε να την πάει στο
νοσοκομείο, όπου οι εξετάσεις αποκάλυψαν την ύπαρξη ενός δίδυμου εμβρύου. Οι γιατροί του εξήγησαν ότι αν αυτό το παρασιτικό δίδυμο δεν αφαιρεθεί γρήγορα, θα μπορούσε να απειλήσει τη ζωή της μικρής.


Τώρα οι θετοί γονείς της Μενγκ Ρου κάνουν έκληση για οικονομική βοήθεια,
προκειμένου να συγκεντρώσουν το ποσό που απαιτείται για την εγχείρηση.
Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που αναφέρεται στην Κίνα τέτοια περίπτωση, όπως
υπενθυμίζει το πρακτορείο ειδήσεων Νέα Κίνα. Το 2005 οι γιατροί αφαίρεσαν από την κοιλιά ενός αρσενικού βρέφους δύο μονοζυγωτικά έμβρυα.
Συμπερασμα 
Την διαγνωση την εκαναν οι γειτονες !

----------


## πανος12345

ποσα αληθεια γνωριζουμε για την φυση μας ? 
ποσεςαπο τις σημερινες μας αξιες ευθυνονται για το τελος του πολιτισμου μας?
Τι σχεση μπορει να υπαρχει αναμεσα σε αυτα τα δυο περιστατικα τερατογεννησης με το γεγονος οτι εδω και μισο αιωνα το αντισυληπτικο χαπι ηταν υποχρεωτικο για καθε Κινεζα ?
Πως ειναι δυνατον μια Οικονομια με πανω απο 100.000.000 ανθρωπους πλουσιοτερους απο ολους τους υπολοιπους σε αυτον τον πλανητη , να μην προλαβαν την εκκληση για οικονομικη βοηθεια του ζευγαριου με το μωρο- εγγυο σε μια κομουνιστικη Χωρα?
Λαθη ειμαστε ανθρωπους καναμε...
Ως ποτε ομως ? 
Ποτε θα κανουμε απολογισμο? 
Ποτε θα αμφισβητησουμε ξανα οσα μαθαμε?

----------


## PETRAN

Πάνο/Σιφι κλπ.



Ξέρεις...αυτοί οι \"διάσημοι νευροψυχίατροι\" που σε επισκέπτονται από την Αμερική...δεν είναι για το νόμισμα στην Σαντορίνι...


Sorry to break the bad news  :Frown:

----------


## Παστελι

petran giati den milas kesy ston keep.nomizo exeis kesy thn idia as8enia etsi?mias kai se petixa to eipa :P

----------


## anwnimi

:Smile: )))

Ναι panikoula... καλά τα λες ( :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> petran giati den milas kesy ston keep.nomizo exeis kesy thn idia as8enia etsi?mias kai se petixa to eipa :P




Ναι, το φανταρικό το θεωρώ και εγώ ψυχική ασθένεια! Κατα τα άλλα δεν είμαι ασθενής πέρα από κάτι δέκατα που είχα σήμερα και στο στρατιωτικό νοσοκομείο που είμαι με χώσαν σε καραντίνα λόγο γρίπης χείρων (!). 


Λοιπόν, με τον keep μιλούσαμε σαν φιλαράκια. Του έχω στείλει και u2u αλλά δεν απάντησε. Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω όμως μαρία.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> )))
> 
> Ναι panikoula... καλά τα λες (



Χαχα αμέσως πετάχτηκε δεν άντεξε!!!



Τι κάνει η γλυκιά SS-ούλα!?

----------


## anwnimi

E είναι να μην πεταχτώ; Σε τέτοιες αποκαλύψεις;  :Smile: )))

Περαστικά για την γρίπη, μακάρι κι εγώ να την πάθω και να μη δουλέψω για λίγο ακόμα ...:P

----------


## Παστελι

αχαχχα νομιζα ειχε την ιδια παθηση.
δεν βαριεσε .ο κιπ δεν απανταει σε κανεναν πια

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Πάνο/Σιφι κλπ.
> 
> 
> 
> Ξέρεις...αυτοί οι \"διάσημοι νευροψυχίατροι\" που σε επισκέπτονται από την Αμερική...δεν είναι για το νόμισμα στην Σαντορίνι...
> 
> 
> Sorry to break the bad news


νομισμα στην Σαντορινη?
ποιο εννοιεις ?
μπας και εγινε κατι εν απουσια μου και αρχισαν να κοβουν και νομισματα εκει...

----------


## πανος12345

καλα κανει και δεν απανταει ο κιπ....
περιμενει να εξαργυρωσει πρωτα τα χρωστουμενα 
χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## πανος12345

http://sites.radiofrance.fr/chaines/fip/accueil/

Οσοι εχετε αναγκη να ακουσετε ισως τον καλυτερο κρατικο σταθμο ραδιοφωνου της Γαλλιας απ το ιντερνετ , αφηστε τον να σας ταξιδεψει στον μαγικο κοσμο της μουσικης 
χωρις διακοπες με μονο 1 λεπτο ειδησεις την ωρα...
Θεραπεια με τα ολα της απο ολο τον πλανητη με αγνωστες για μας , Ελληνικες φωνες,
που κανουν παταγο στην Γαλλια...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο,
> δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να χτίσω οικοδομή μετά απο αυτά.
> Οχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο, δεν θέλω να χαλάσω φωλιές χελιδονιών :PPP
> 
> Αιντε ας χαλαρώσουμε λιγάκι.
> 
> υγ. παραδέχεσαι λοιπόν οτι το επικινωνιακό είναι μια ατέλεια σου ε?
> χμμμμ...


δεν εγραψα να τις χαλασεις αλλα να τις φας η να τις δωσεις σε αυτους που τις τρωνε με ανταλλαγματα...
Ειδες γιατι λεω οτι ειμαι σκραμπας στην επικοινωνια?

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν θελω να γινω μοντερατορ και να ρθει να μου πει ο αλλος τιναζω τα μυαλα μου στον αερα:P...τι κανω εγω τοτε...αλλαζω βρακι????????
Τεσπα οχι δεν μου αρεσει να εχω ευθυνες.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο,
> δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να χτίσω οικοδομή μετά απο αυτά.
> Οχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο, δεν θέλω να χαλάσω φωλιές χελιδονιών :PPP
> ...


Καλημέρα Πάνο.
Αν τις δώσω κάπου με ανταλλάγματα, θα χάσουν τον λειτουργικό προορισμό τους, πράγμα που για εμένα ισοδυναμή με το να τις \"χαλάσω\".

Οσο για την επικοινωνία, αν μάθεις να αποχωρίζεσαι για λίγο την σκέψη του να έχεις τον έλεγχο των πάντων, πιστεύω θα βελτιωθείς σημαντικά  :Wink:

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Δεν θελω να γινω μοντερατορ και να ρθει να μου πει ο αλλος τιναζω τα μυαλα μου στον αερα:P...τι κανω εγω τοτε...αλλαζω βρακι????????
> Τεσπα οχι δεν μου αρεσει να εχω ευθυνες.


θελει ομως ο πανος να γινει, κιπ...
κι επειδη δεν ξερει πως αλλιως να το πει για να μη γελαμε παλι μαζι του, τα λεει στην πεθερα να τ ακουει η νυφη  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Δεν θελω να γινω μοντερατορ και να ρθει να μου πει ο αλλος τιναζω τα μυαλα μου στον αερα:P...τι κανω εγω τοτε...αλλαζω βρακι????????
> Τεσπα οχι δεν μου αρεσει να εχω ευθυνες.


το εβαλα με την εννοια πιο πολυ της συμπαθειας του φορουμ κιπ
καμμια φορα , εχει πιο πολυ σημασια αυτο παρα η διαχειρηση σε μια ομαδα...
να σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα

οταν δουλευα σε ενα παιδικο σταθμο , εφαρμοζα το κοινωνιογραμμα , για να βλεπω ποια παιδια στην ταξη συγκεντρωναν την μεγαλυτερη επιθυμια για να κανουν παρεα μαζι τους οι αλλοι
ΜΟΥ ΕΛΥΣΕ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΗΣΗς!
Προσεχα ενα παιδι και αλλοι 10 την ωρα που μιλουσα μαζι του ειχαν καρφωμενα τα ματια τους πανω μας!
Ζωγραφιζαμε , παιζαμε , γελαγαμε καναμε τα παντα πιο ευκολα και πολυ πιο ησυχα και δημιουργικα 
Αυτο το παιδι δεν το ηξερε οτι εγω τον ειχα βγαλει απο την ομαδα με τεστ!
Εδω ομως ειμαστε ολοι μεγαλοι και δεν νομιζω να ενοχλησαι που σαν παλιοτερος και πολυ συμπαθης σε ολους μας , αθελα σου εχεις την ιδια ακριβως σημασια για την ομαδα του φορουμ .

----------


## keep_walking

Εμ δεν εχω να απαντησω κατι...την υπογραφη σου διαβαζα...λοιπον το μονο που εχω ειναι εργασια και αυτο προσκαιρο:P...αντε και επικοινωνια με εσας παιδια δεν σας υποβιβαζω.
Ποση ευτυχια παιρνω?:P

----------


## πανος12345

τωρα για το αν ερθει καποιος να πει οτι τιναζω τα μυαλα μου στον αερα οπως ειδες στο θεμα της αυτοκτονιας ολοι μαζι σαν μια γροθια , ο καθε ενας με τον τροπο του καλα μετρια η ασχημα παιζει τον ρολο του για να διαφημισει το ιδιο ακριβως πραγμα που μοιραζομαστε ολοι ....αρα δεν μπαινει θεμα του τι θα κανεις εσυ , οσο του τι θα κανουν οι αλλοι που επηρεαζεις λογω της συμπαθειας που σου εχουν

----------


## Remedy

πανο
απο καποιο δικο σου απωθημενο, αγνωστης αιτιολογιας, εχεις προσδωσει στον ρολο του μοντερειτορ ιδιοτητες που δεν εχει....
οπως πχ, το πιο αγαπητο ατομο, το πιο αναγνωρισιμο ατομο κλπ...
ξεκολλα απο αυτη την ιδεοληψια...
ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΜΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΕΝΑΣ ΜΟΝΤΕΡΕΙΤΟΡ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΙΣΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΕΝΑ.
δεν μας ζητηθηκε να προτεινουμε μοντερειτορ,ουτε κανεις εχει δηλωσει οτι θελει αλλους η περισσοτερους μοντερειτορ εδω μεσα...
μονο εσυ κανεις τετοιες σκεψεις, αγνωστο γιατι.....
εκτος αυτου, ξεχνας οτι το σαιτ ειναι ιδιωτικο, με αντμιν, τον κατοχο του κι ολοι οι υπολοιποι φιλοξενουμαστε...σου ζητησε ο αντμιν προταση για νεο μοντερειτορ?

----------


## keep_walking

Ε καλα η εξουσια παιρνεται και στραβα...εχεις εξουσια σε λοξοκοιτανε προτιμω να με συμπαθουν:P

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Εμ δεν εχω να απαντησω κατι...την υπογραφη σου διαβαζα...λοιπον το μονο που εχω ειναι εργασια και αυτο προσκαιρο:P...αντε και επικοινωνια με εσας παιδια δεν σας υποβιβαζω.
> Ποση ευτυχια παιρνω?:P


κιπ ακριβως τα ιδια στοιχεια παιρνουμε και οι δυο μας !
μας λειπει ο ερωτας !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
η μεγαλυτερη απο ολες τις ευτυχιες αλλα και τις δυστυχιες κιπ!
γιατι ο ερωτας ειναι σαν το ναρκωτικο...
δεν φτανει ποτε μια φορα....

----------


## keep_walking

nai moderator ξεmoderator τα ιδια...μπορει να μου χαλαγε και την επικοινωνια.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Ε καλα η εξουσια παιρνεται και στραβα...εχεις εξουσια σε λοξοκοιτανε προτιμω να με συμπαθουν:P


αυτο ειναι το πιο σημαντικο πραγμα που μπορει να κερδισει στην ζωη του ενας ανθρωπος κιπ
γιατι η συμπαθεια ειναι ενα σκαλοπατι παρακατω και απο τον ερωτα και την φιλια ....
απο σενα εξραταται ποτε θα εισαι ετοιμος να κανεις το βημα προς τα πανω...
μην βιαζεσαι μοναχα και ξερω οτι δεν βιαζεσαι...
ισως αυτο να φταει λιγο σε σενα ..
οτι δεν βιαζεσαι ισως ποτε...
φοβασαι το λαθος ...
πως να σε κανω να μαθεις απο τα λαθη σου?

----------


## keep_walking

μα δεν θελω καμμια εξουσια...πανω σε αλλους...θελω να πηγαινω με το κυμα....πλαφ...πλαφ λολ

----------


## keep_walking

ασε τωρα που πηγαινω στραβα μην κοιτας μου την εχει δωσει....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> nai moderator ξεmoderator τα ιδια...μπορει να μου χαλαγε και την επικοινωνια.


πολυ σωστα!
αν επρεπε καπου να γινεις σκληρος με καποιον για να του κανεις ομως καλο!!!!!!! αυτο θελω να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις κιπ
οτι καμμια φορα , πρεπει να γινουμε λιγο σκληροι για να πετυχουμε ενα καλο στοχο...
Χθες ειπε ο ΓΑΠ στο Βελιδιο στην θεσσαλονικη
\"Μην ραβετε κοστουμια γιατι μπορει να μεινουν στην ντουλαπα σας \" αναφερομενος σε καποια στελεχη της παραταξης του...
Μηπως ομως εχει δικιο?
Μηπως θα πρεπει ολοι να γινουν στην κοινωνια τοσο συμπαθεις οσο εσυ σε αυτο το φορουμ για να δικαιουνται να βλεπουν αξιωματα ?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> μα δεν θελω καμμια εξουσια...πανω σε αλλους...θελω να πηγαινω με το κυμα....πλαφ...πλαφ λολ


την εξουσια συχνα στην δινουν απο μονοι τους οι αλλοι ακριβως λογω της συμπαθειας που νοιωθουν για σενα...
εκπεμπεις στους αλλους καλοσυνη και ολοι την εχουν αναγκη κιπ

----------


## oboro

γειά σου ρε κηπ... ξυπνάς μέσα μου τον εξουσιαστή!!!!!!


:PPPP

----------


## keep_walking

μπα μισος θα ελεγα εκπεμπω τωρα...τουλαχιστον εδω real life...εχω στραβωσει επικινδυνα

----------


## keep_walking

xaxaxa oboro.

----------


## keep_walking

μισος που λεει ο λογος :Big Grin:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


εχεις δικο παραξενη
αλλα το μονο που λειτουργει σημερα καλα σε μενα ειναι η σκεψη μου!
το σωμα μου ταλαιπωρημενο και η ψυχη μου μαυρη σαν καρακατσα ...
αυτο επιδιωκω προσωπικα μεσω της επικοινωνιας !
την ψυχη μου θελω να ποτισω λιγο χαρα νοιωθοντας οτι ολα οσα εκανα δεν θα πανε χαμενα αλλα θα βρω τροπο να τα μεταδωσω σε αλλους ...
εχεις τελος δικιο οτι οι χελιδονοφωλιες μπορει να \"χαλασουν\" αν δεν τις συσκευασεις σωστα ...
πριν απο πολλα χρονια μια δανεζα φιλεναδα μου μου εγραψε ενα γραμμα που αργησαν να το καταλαβω
μου εγραφε οτι δεν θα ερθει να με δει στην Κερκυρα , γιατι επρεπε να αγορασει καινουργιο ψυγειο!
Το πιο καριβο πραγμα στις Βορειες χωρες ! καθαρη πολυτελεια !
Ομως μια μερα μια που ειπαμε τοσα και τοσα πηγαινε σε ενα κινεζικο και δοκιμσε την! ισως γινει αιτια να μαθεις κατι διαφορετικο για την ζωη μας στην γη....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ......αλλα το μονο που λειτουργει σημερα καλα σε μενα ειναι η σκεψη μου!
> 
> ....


καλα, μη παιρνεις κι ορκο....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> μισος που λεει ο λογος


το διορθωσες γρηγορα κιπ που σημαινει ουτε καν μπορει να σταθει μια τοσο αρνητικη σκεψη στο μυαλο σου γιατι δεν εχει θεση
εισαι αγαπητος ...τον μισο δρομο τον εχεις κανει ηδη για την ευτυχια !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ο αλλος μισος ειναι στα μεσα συγκοινωνιας η ακτοπλοιας !

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ......αλλα το μονο που λειτουργει σημερα καλα σε μενα ειναι η σκεψη μου!
> 
> ....
> ...


Ειμαι Χριστιανος αθεος ρεμεντυ..ο ορκος για μενα ειναι σκετη υποκρισια!

----------


## keep_walking

χαχαχα remedy (μη δινεις σημασια πανο ειναι πειραχτηρι)

----------


## πανος12345

ενα τελευταιο παραξενη
αυγα τρως ?
ποιος ειναι ο λειτουργικος προορισμος ενος αυγου?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> χαχαχα remedy (μη δινεις σημασια πανο ειναι πειραχτηρι)


δικαιωμα της 
αρκει να μπορει να καταλαβει τι της απαντησα!

----------


## πανος12345

κιπ να κανω μια αδιακριτη ερωτηση?
ξερεις να κολυμπας ?

----------


## keep_walking

Nα αναρωτιομαστε αν το αυγο εκανε την κοτα ή η κοτα το αυγο?(φιλοσοφικο)
Να το φαμε?(πρακτικο)
Να γεννησει κλωσσοπουλο?(κυκλος ζωης)
Να γινει σαν ενεργεια που δεν χανεται ενα με το συμπαν παλι?(αυτο δεν ξερω τι ειναι)
Η weird εχει παει για διαβασμα.

----------


## oboro

Ποίηση.

Τανκα.

----------


## keep_walking

μονο μην πεις σκασε και κολυμπα λολ...ναι ξερω αλλα δεν παω ηρακλειο κολυμπωντας χαχαχα...ασε εχω ενα καρο προβληματακια.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Nα αναρωτιομαστε αν το αυγο εκανε την κοτα ή η κοτα το αυγο?(φιλοσοφικο)
> Να το φαμε?(πρακτικο)
> Να γεννησει κλωσσοπουλο?(κυκλος ζωης)
> Να γινει σαν ενεργεια που δεν χανεται ενα με το συμπαν παλι?(αυτο δεν ξερω τι ειναι)
> Η weird εχει παει για διαβασμα.


εεις παει κιπ ποτε στην Πρεβελη? στο Ρεθυμνο?
Η ωραιοτερη παραλια και περιβαλλον που εχω δει στην ζωη μου 
σου μιλαω! Αν ειχα εστω λιγα χρηματα θα πηγαινα εκει και δεν θα εφευγα ποτε ξανα στην ζωη μου....

----------


## keep_walking

Ρεθυμνο εχω παει...αν πηγαινα τωρα θα περνουσα καλυτερα παντως....λογω του οτι ξεπερασα ορισμενα πραγματα.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> μονο μην πεις σκασε και κολυμπα λολ...ναι ξερω αλλα δεν παω ηρακλειο κολυμπωντας χαχαχα...ασε εχω ενα καρο προβληματακια.


παρτα μαζι σου κιπ!
θα τα λυσεις αν βρεις λιγη γαληνη γυρω σου αναμεσα στα φοινοκοδεντρα το ποταμι , την λιμνη και το απεραντο γαλαζιο
Τυχεροι που ειστε οσοι μπορειτε να ζειτε στην πιο ομορφη Χωρα του πλανητη με τους χειροτερους ισως και πιο τρελαμενους κατοικους που μας εκαναν την ζωη μας δυσκολη εστω και αθελα τους!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Ρεθυμνο εχω παει...αν πηγαινα τωρα θα περνουσα καλυτερα παντως....λογω του οτι ξεπερασα ορισμενα πραγματα.


στην Πρεβελη εχεις παει?

----------


## keep_walking

εμ ναι ωραια τα λες...μακαρι να πηγαινα...παραλια...φοινικες ...ενα κοριτσι αγκαλια lol...αλλα βλεπεις no money,δουλεια να τρεχει με ξεφρενους ρυθμους αυτη την εποχη...πνιγηκαν αν φυγω τωρα,υποχρεωσεις τεσπα..το χειμωνα θα δουμε τι θα κανουμε.

----------


## keep_walking

Πρεβελη οχι....ηρεμησα πολυ τωρα αγαπω ολο το κοσμο λολ

----------


## keep_walking

Να οργανωθω και θα πηγαινω πολλα ταξιδια.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Να οργανωθω και θα πηγαινω πολλα ταξιδια.


οργανωσου λοιπον και κρατα αυτο το ονομα στο μυαλο σου κιπ!
Πρεβελη.... ξερεις πιστευω πολυ στους στοχους...
καθε φορα που βλεπω ενα βουνο απο ανυπερβλητα ποβληματα να με πνιγουν φευγω νοερα , ταξιδι ονειρικο, αλλα θεραπευτικοτατο εκει οπου η ψυχη μου ηθελε να με παει....
τωρα για το κοριτσι αγκαλια ....
και με την γατα μου συντροφια , με ενα μακρυ λασσο για να μην την χασω , καλο θα μου κανει να ξερω οτι της προσεφερα μια γευση απο τον παραδεισο....
εσυ παντως θα εχεις σιγουρα συντροφια , γιατι εισαι αγαπητος στους αλλους , ενω εγω ηθελα να ειμαι αγαπητος ,
μοναχα στην συνειδηση μου....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Πρεβελη οχι....ηρεμησα πολυ τωρα αγαπω ολο το κοσμο λολ


μα και ολος ο κοσμος σε αγαπαει κιπ....
αυτο σε κανει μοντερειτορ σε ενα φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης...οι αγραφοι κανονες ....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Γιατι είναι μαύρη η ψυχή σου?
Γιατί τόσο άγχος να μεταδώσεις?

Ηρέμησε, άκου, νιώσε και τον άλλο.

Μπορεί να νιώσεις καλύτερα Πάνο.

υγ. όσο για τη συσκευασία.... αχαχα γέλασα πάλι ( με την καλή έννοια).
Λοιπόν, επιμένω. Θα \"χαλάσουν\" εφόσον θα πάψουν να επιτελούν αυτό για το οποίο η φύση τις προόρισε ( κατοικία πουλιών) και θα λειτουργούν πια ως ορεκτικο.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ενα τελευταιο παραξενη
> αυγα τρως ?
> ποιος ειναι ο λειτουργικος προορισμος ενος αυγου?


Το να παίρνεις τα αυγά απο μια κότα, δεν ισοδυναμεί με το να παίρνεις τις φωλιές απο τα χελιδόνια.
Αγαπητέ Πάνο....
έτερον εκάτερον :Wink:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ενα τελευταιο παραξενη
> αυγα τρως ?
> ποιος ειναι ο λειτουργικος προορισμος ενος αυγου?
> ...


δεν αμφιβαλω για την καλη σου προθεση να με συμβουλευσεις οσο για τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις σου για να το κανεις παραξενη...
Εμμεσα αυτο που λες ειναι οτι οι διατροφικες συνηθειες ενος πολιτισμου με γραπτο λογο πολυ πριν την γραμμικη Α , οπως ειναι η κινεζικη , ειναι λιγοτερο θεραπευτικες απο αυτες που σιγουρα ευθυνονται για τον καρκινο οπως οι δικες μας ,τρωγοντας αυγα απο κοτες που δεν εχουν δει ποτε τον ηλιο πανω απο το κεφαλι τους και μπολιαζονται συχνα με ορμονες για να επιταχυνεται η παραγωγικοτητα τους!
Εισαι ακριβως εκει απο οπου αρχιζει η ανθρωπινη περιπετεια που λεγεται πρασινη αναπτυξη με ημερομηνια εναρξης της 5Οκτωβρη του 2009....
Σου ειπα μαλιστα να πας σε ενα καλο κινεζικο στην Αθηνα η στην θεσαλονικη να δοκιμασεις να φας την χιλιδονοφωλια 
για να σου φυγει η στερεοτυπη αντιληψη οτι μονο οσα γνωριζεις ειναι καλα για την υγεια σου , αγνοώντας βεβαια λογω της δωρεαν παιδειας μας , οτι ειμαστε 3οι στον πλανητη πισω απο 2 Γιαπωνεζικα χωρια με την μεσογειακη διατροφη μας 
στον τομεα της μακροβιοτητας ....
Ξερεςι τι τρωνε οι γιαπωνεζοι φιλεναδα?
το 80% της διατροφης τους ειναι ωμο ψαρι....
Το σαλιο του χελιδονιου , περιεχει ολη την αγνωστη σοφια για μας απο ενα πολιτισμο που ο Μαρκο Πολο , καθαρα για εμπορικους λογους , πηρε μονο το μπαρουτι, την πιτσα και τα μακαρονια η το παγωτο....

----------


## weird

Eν συντομία γιατί μπήκα για να κάνω ένα break.
Δεν έχω κάτι με την υγιεινή διατροφή ή την βιώσιμη ανάπτυξη. Τα υποστηρίζω και τα δύο.
Και φυσικά σέβομαι την σοφία του Κινεζικού πολιτισμού.
Γι αυτό και συζητώ μαζί σου αυτό που το βρήκα ενδιαφέρον.

Οσο για τις γνώσεις, δεν υπαινίσσομαι οτι είμαι παντογνώστης, όπως εσύ, αλλά ούτε και κλείνω τα μάτια σε νέες γνωσεις, ίσα ίσα, χαίρομαι να μαθαίνω  :Smile: )

Αλλά ότι και να λες αγαπητέ, εμένα η εξαγωγή χελιδονοφωλιών δεν με γεμίζει σαν ιδέα.
Και γιατί να μην τις ενσωματώσουμε στην δική μας διατροφή ως κάτι το εξαιρετικά ωφέλιμο, αλλά να θέλουμε να πλουτίσουμε απο αυτές?

Αν και εξακολουθώ να λυπάμαι τα χελιδόνια που δεν θα βρίσκουν τις φωλίτσες του.

Αλήθεια, γιατί τόση μανία να μεταδόσεις τις γνώσεις σου?
Γιατί τόσο άγχος?
Εχεις κάποια ανίατη ασθένεια??

----------


## krino

μηπως μπορειτε να κανετε μια περιληψη της συζητησης,
σε αυτο το θρεντ?



 :Cool:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Eν συντομία γιατί μπήκα για να κάνω ένα break.
> Δεν έχω κάτι με την υγιεινή διατροφή ή την βιώσιμη ανάπτυξη. Τα υποστηρίζω και τα δύο.
> Και φυσικά σέβομαι την σοφία του Κινεζικού πολιτισμού.
> Γι αυτό και συζητώ μαζί σου αυτό που το βρήκα ενδιαφέρον.
> 
> Οσο για τις γνώσεις, δεν υπαινίσσομαι οτι είμαι παντογνώστης, όπως εσύ, αλλά ούτε και κλείνω τα μάτια σε νέες γνωσεις, ίσα ίσα, χαίρομαι να μαθαίνω )
> 
> Αλλά ότι και να λες αγαπητέ, εμένα η εξαγωγή χελιδονοφωλιών δεν με γεμίζει σαν ιδέα.
> ...


ναι παραξενη! την πιστη στην δυναμικη της γνωσης για την μαχη κατα της φυσης ....
ανιατη οντως ασθενεια , να θες να βγαλεις τους αλλους και τον εαυτο σου μαζι απο το τελμα...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> μηπως μπορειτε να κανετε μια περιληψη της συζητησης,
> σε αυτο το θρεντ?


Περιληψη 

Εν οιδα οτι ουδεν οιδα 

Ερμηνεια 

Γηρασκω αει διδασκομενος 

Συμπερασμα 

καθε στερεοτυπο οφελησε στην εποχη του αλλα βλαπτει σε μια αλλη ...καταργοντας ισως τους κανονες δεν οδηγουμαστε στο χαος οπως μας επιτασει ο φοβος μας , αλλα στην εξελιξη και τον εκσυγχρονισμο της νοοτροπιας μας που ειναι τροχοπεδη στην αναπτυξη της κοινωνιας πρωτα και στην συνεχεια και της οικονομιας .

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Συμπερασμα 
> 
> καθε στερεοτυπο οφελησε στην εποχη του αλλα βλαπτει σε μια αλλη ...καταργοντας ισως τους κανονες δεν οδηγουμαστε στο χαος οπως μας επιτασει ο φοβος μας , αλλα στην εξελιξη και τον εκσυγχρονισμο της νοοτροπιας μας που ειναι τροχοπεδη στην αναπτυξη της κοινωνιας πρωτα και στην συνεχεια και της οικονομιας .



τωρα εισαι σαφης,
οποτε με βαση αυτη την αποψη να μην γινει ο κηπ μοντερειτορ, ε?


weird εσυ τι λες?

----------


## πανος12345

Τα χελιδονιας της ανοιξης , το συμβολο της Ελληνικης Προεδριας στην Ε.Ε ισως μας δειχνουν μονα τους τον σωστο δρομο για την πορεια της Χωρας μας στην εξελιξη της ιστοριας της...
Αρκει αντι να τα κρυβουμε απο τους επισκεπτες μας να μελετησουμε τις καταγραφες των προγονων μας και να τις συνδυασουμε με οση γνωση παρεχει σημερα το ιντερνετ σε ολο τον πλανητη για να βρουμε την χρυση τομη και το διαταυθα στην νεα μας πορεια...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Συμπερασμα 
> 
> καθε στερεοτυπο οφελησε στην εποχη του αλλα βλαπτει σε μια αλλη ...καταργοντας ισως τους κανονες δεν οδηγουμαστε στο χαος οπως μας επιτασει ο φοβος μας , αλλα στην εξελιξη και τον εκσυγχρονισμο της νοοτροπιας μας που ειναι τροχοπεδη στην αναπτυξη της κοινωνιας πρωτα και στην συνεχεια και της οικονομιας .
> ...


το να προτεινεις καποιον για ενα αξιωμα το οποιο δεν αποδεχεται ο ιδιος δεν αναιρει την αξια ουτε της προτασης ουτε της αποριψης..
Σε μια πραγματικη δημοκρατια , ολοι κουβαλαμε στις πλατες μας το δικο μας φορτιο....
καποιοι μονο εχουν την θεληση και την δυναμη να το επωμιζονται μονοι τους...
εχει ομως την σημασια της η προταση αυτη καθαυτη γιατι δειχνει το χαμενο ηθος σε ενα κοσμο που βαλτωνει απο ελλειψη αξιων...

----------


## πανος12345

παω για φυσικοθεραπεια και επιστρεφω αργοτερα δριμυτερος !
χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Τα χελιδονιας της ανοιξης ,



μη μου το γαμας,
εκει που το εχω πιασει μου το μπερδευεις.....


παει, μονο η weird,
εχει πιασει την ακρη του νηματος,
αλλα και αυτη δεν μιλαει.....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> παω για φυσικοθεραπεια και επιστρεφω αργοτερα δριμυτερος !
> χαχαχαχαχα



δεν με λες,
αμα κανεις στο εαυτο σου ψυχοθεραπεια,
τι λεει ο γαλλικος νομος?
πρεπει να κοβεις αποδειξη η αλλιως εισαι φοροφυγας??


 :Wink:

----------


## melene

πλακα πλακα αν μου εκοβαν αποδειξη θα ειχα τεραστια επιστροφη....

----------


## krino

πλακα πλακα,
θα πληρωνες περισσοτερα
:P

----------


## melene

σωστα..πως θα εβγαζαν και αυτοι το ψωμι τους?

----------


## krino

πιστευω οτι βγαζουν κατι παραπανω απο ενα κιλο ψωμι.....
:P:P

----------


## krino

βεβαια για να ειμαι σωστος,
ειναι μια δουλεια που δεν θα μπορουσα να την κανω.

Οταν συμβουλευω καποιον, θελω να βλεπω οτι εντυπωνει οτι λεω και να μην με γραφει.
Εαν με γραφει, δεν ξανασχολουμε.
Οποτε μαλλον θα πεινουσα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Τα χελιδονιας της ανοιξης ,
> 
> 
> ...


Κρινο, 
ενδεχομένως η άκρη να είναι οτι δεν βγαίνει ( επικοινωνιακή) άκρη,
αλλά αυτό θα έχει αξία μόνο όταν το διαπιστώσει ο ίδιος ο Πάνος.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> ανιατη οντως ασθενεια , να θες να βγαλεις τους αλλους και τον εαυτο σου μαζι απο το τελμα...


Εν προκειμένω, εγώ δεν νιώθω να βρίσκομαι σε κανένα τέλμα.
Μήπως θα ήταν ποιο ασφαλές να μιλάς μόνο για τον ευατό σου και να μην υποθέτεις οτι εσύ κι οι άλλοι,συμπνέετε κάθε φορά?

Αλλο το τι νιώθεις εσύ κι άλλο ο κάθε άλλος.
Μήπως τα ταυτίζεις εσφαλμένα, παραλείποντας μάλιστα να επικοινωνήσεις αποτελεσματικά για να μάθεις?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> παω για φυσικοθεραπεια και επιστρεφω αργοτερα δριμυτερος !
> χαχαχαχαχα
> 
> ...


θα σου απαντησω σαν Γαλλος για να καταλαβεις καλυτερα!
Προσπαθω εδω και 2 βδομαδες να παρω νεα απο την δικηγορο μου αλλα ενω την χω παρει 3 φορες και ειναι στο γραφειο της ουτε καν βγαινει για να μου απαντησει..
τις στελνω λοιπον ενα μηνυμα και τη λεω αν δεν θες να προχωρησεις την υποθεση τωρα που πηρες τα λεφτα για να στειλεις ενα γραμμα [300ευρω] δεν πειραζει!!!!!!Στειλε μου μονο την αποδειξη και το γραμμα να το διαβασω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
και να σου την αμεσως ξανα πισω να μου ζηταει 7 ευρω για να μου τα σιειλει ολα εχπρεςς με το ταυδρομειο!

----------


## πανος12345

θα σας το μεταφρασω σε ειδικο θεμα για να δειτε τι σημαινει νεοφιλελευθερη δικαιοσυνη στην Γαλλια και πως ερχεται σε ευθεια συγκρουση με το κρατος δικαιου και προνοιας 
πνιγοντας την επιχειρηματικοτητα ...
ΥΓ δεν πηγα για ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα για φυσικοθεραπεια!
μοιαζουν δεν λεω και μαλιστα ηθελα να σας μιλησω γιαυτο...Ανακαλυψα οτι οσοι ανθρωποι πασχουν απο αναστολη της σεξουαλικοτητας τους , ειτε λογω φαρμακων ειτε λογω διαθεσης ,ειναι πιο ευαλωτοι απο αλλους , σε πονους στην μεση τους!!!
Το περιφημο δηλαδη συνδρομο του Φορεστιερ απο το οποιο πασχω , θεραπευεται αποτελεσματικοτατα με μια σωστη και καλη φυσιοθεραπεια ....
*Η ακομα καλυτερα απο μια σωστη και γεματη παθος ερωτικη συνομιλια!*
καλυτερα σιγουρα απο τα αντιφλεγμονωδη που εχουν κατηγορηθει συχνα και μαλιστα το πιο διασημο στην Ελλαδα το Βολταρεν εδω εχει αποσυρθει ....

----------


## πανος12345

Τωρα τοδικο μου το πιστολι σιγασε προς το παρον τουλαχιστον , για αρκετα χρονια τωρα και το σωμα μου με τιμωρησε με εξοχως οδυνηρο τροπο....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> παω για φυσικοθεραπεια και επιστρεφω αργοτερα δριμυτερος !
> χαχαχαχαχα
> 
> ...


Να ρωτησω και γω με την σειρα μου κατι?
Στον κιπ πηγες καικαθαρισες εξοχα στην τριπολη....
Απο αφρουλα μερια ριχνεις καμμια ματια?
Λυωνει το καημενο το κοριτσι , με τα κολοφαρμακα ... 
μηπως θα ηταν πιο κοντα να πηγαινατε να πιητε ενα καφε μαζι της ? *Δυο ζητησα για μοντερειτορ εδω...*
Ο Κιπ λεει παιδια ευχαριστω αλλα οχι ..
Η Αφρουλα ομως ζητουσε μεσα στο τρελαδικο τον υπολογιστη της ! Μηπως δικαιουται και αυτη λιγη θεραπευτικοτατη ανθρωπια / reality ?

----------


## krino

Καλημερα,
η αφρουλα ειχε δηλωσει οτι αυτα που εγραφα της εκαναν κακο,
ως εκ τουτου δυστυχως δεν μπορω εγω να βοηθησω.
Φυσικα υπαρχουν αρκετα μελη που εχουν καλη επικοινωνια μαζι της,
και μπορουν ανετα και οτι ωρα θελουν να πιουν 100 καφεδες, εαν θελουν.
Ποσο μαλιστα που ειναι πιο ευκολο απο το να ανεβοκατεβεις αθηνα - τριπολη.

----------


## Παστελι

ρε πανο αφου εσυ εισαι η αφρουλα!
για χαζους μας εχεις?πες μας να ξερουμε δλδ.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Καλημερα,
> η αφρουλα ειχε δηλωσει οτι αυτα που εγραφα της εκαναν κακο,
> ως εκ τουτου δυστυχως δεν μπορω εγω να βοηθησω.
> Φυσικα υπαρχουν αρκετα μελη που εχουν καλη επικοινωνια μαζι της,
> και μπορουν ανετα και οτι ωρα θελουν να πιουν 100 καφεδες, εαν θελουν.
> Ποσο μαλιστα που ειναι πιο ευκολο απο το να ανεβοκατεβεις αθηνα - τριπολη.


πραγματι , κρινε , οι διαπροσωπικες μας σχεσεις εδω μεσα φιλτραρονται οπως στον εξω κοσμο , απο παραγοντες που κανεις δεν μπορει να αγνοησει η να παρακαμψει...
Αυτο αυξανει σημαντικα τον σκοπο αυτου εδω του φορουμ...
Αν καποιος οπως εγω πχ καταφερνε σε μια τελικη καταγραφη 
να αντιστρεψει τις πεποιθησεις των αλλων για το ατομο μου 
θα ηταν σιγουρα μια ατομικη επιτυχια και θεραπεια ταυτοχρονα στον τομεα των επικοινωνιακων μου δυνατοτητων... 
Ας ειναι λοιπον ...Η προταση μας θα δωσει ισως την ιδεα σε αυτους που εχουν ηδη καλες σχεσεις με την αφρουλα....
Εμενα η αιτια που ζητησα την σαρδελιτσα για την Αφρουλα ,
ειναι η πιστη της για την ωφελιμοτητα αυτου εδω του εργαλειου επικοινωνιας ακομα και μεσα στα χερια της Ελληνικης Ψυχιατρικης θεραπειας ....
Στα ματια μου τουλάχιστον, επιβεβαιώνεται ότι ειναι πραγαμτι *ατελής επιστήμη!*

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> ρε πανο αφου εσυ εισαι η αφρουλα!
> για χαζους μας εχεις?πες μας να ξερουμε δλδ.


Κρητικοπουλα , κουρδιζε την λυρα σου και γραψε καμμια ερωτικη μαντιναδα γιατι αρχιζουν τα πανηγυρια και ασε τα καλαμπουρια !
Δεν ειμαι η Αφρουλα και το ξερεις γιατι ειμαι νεος εδω...
Ομως η Αφρουλαμε κρατησε αν θες να μαθεις την αληθεια...
Οταν διαβασα οτι πηγε στο νοσοκομειο και ζητουσε τον υπολογιστη της ενοιωσα οτι αυτο δω το πειραμα πετυχε κατι που ακομα δεν μπορουμε να αποτιμησουμε ακριβως ....

----------


## Παστελι

πιο πειραμα?λολ

----------


## oboro

Της Φιλαδελφειας. 

Πανο σε εκεινο το πλοιο ησουν ναυτης τοτε που αρνηθηκες το τρελοχαρτο λογω ηδη υπαρχοντων προσοντων?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> Της Φιλαδελφειας. 
> 
> Πανο σε εκεινο το πλοιο ησουν ναυτης τοτε που αρνηθηκες το τρελοχαρτο λογω ηδη υπαρχοντων προσοντων?


οχι Ναυαρχος! που καθοτανε αναπαυτικα στην πολυθρονα του και το παρακολουθουσε απο μακρυα μεσω παθητικης επικοινωνιας που προσφερει η τηλεοραση....

----------


## πανος12345

*Σε αυτο ομως εδω στο πειραμα της ανθρωπιας ειμαι απλος λαδας... Ριχνω λαδι στην φωτια για να παρουν μπροστα οι μηχανες και να μας βγαλουν απο την τρικυμια που εχουμε στο κεφαλι μας!*

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> *Σε αυτο ομως εδω στο πειραμα της ανθρωπιας ειμαι απλος λαδας... Ριχνω λαδι στην φωτια για να παρουν μπροστα οι μηχανες και να μας βγαλουν απο την τρικυμια που εχουμε στο κεφαλι μας!*


Πάνο, μήπως το οτι νιώθεις εσύ τρικυμιασμένος, δεν σημαίνει οτι νιώθουν κι όλοι οι άλλοι το ίδιο?
Μήπως σου αναθέτεις ρόλους, που κανείς δεν σου ζήτησε να λάβεις?

Μήπως λέω..

----------


## Helena

μακαρι να πετυχει το πειραμα..εγω παντως δεν θα ελεγα οτι υπηρξα απο τα ατομα που ημουν ιδιατερως κοντα της..αυτοι που τη στηριζαν ισως θα μπορουσαν να πουν δυο κουβεντες εκ του συνεγγυς..αλλα και παλι ισως να μην εχει νοημα να πιεζουμε για παροχη βοηθειας ..πρεπει να βγαινει αυθορμητα... βοηθαει οποιος μπορει και θελει και οσο μπορει ο καθενας..

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> *Σε αυτο ομως εδω στο πειραμα της ανθρωπιας ειμαι απλος λαδας... Ριχνω λαδι στην φωτια για να παρουν μπροστα οι μηχανες και να μας βγαλουν απο την τρικυμια που εχουμε στο κεφαλι μας!*
> 
> 
> ...


δεν υπαρχει παρασταση για ενα ρολο στην ζωη παραξενη...
μονο στο θεατρο και δυστυχως μονο σε καποιες φασεις στην ψυχωση...
Γιατι απο μωρο και απο τρελο μαθαινεις την αληθεια....
Λαθη ειμαστε ανθρωπους καναμε...
Μεχρι να αρχισουν να ξυπνανε ομως...

----------


## πανος12345

Η θεραπεια μας ειναι η απαντηση σε ενα βασικο ερωτημα 
Τι μας λειπει για να ειμαστε ευτυχισμενοι?
Αλλοι απαντουν με στερεοτυπα και με την ταση να κρυβονται μεσα στο πληθος....
Αλλοι ομως ξαναγενιουνται οταν καταφερνουν να βγουν απο το κελυφος και να ανακαλυψουν με τα δικα τους ματια τον κοσμο....
Αυτη η ιερη στιγμη για τον καθε ενα μας ειναι το ζητουμενο για την ατομικη μας ευτυχια...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Η θεραπεια μας ειναι η απαντηση σε ενα βασικο ερωτημα 
> Τι μας λειπει για να ειμαστε ευτυχισμενοι?
> Αλλοι απαντουν με στερεοτυπα και με την ταση να κρυβονται μεσα στο πληθος....
> Αλλοι ομως ξαναγενιουνται οταν καταφερνουν να βγουν απο το κελυφος και να ανακαλυψουν με τα δικα τους ματια τον κοσμο....
> Αυτη η ιερη στιγμη για τον καθε ενα μας ειναι το ζητουμενο για την ατομικη μας ευτυχια...


Την έχεις βιώσει αυτή τη στιγμή?
Νιώθεις οτι εχεις κατακτήσει την ευτυχία και την ίασή σου, ή είσαι σε ένα τέλμα, όπως έγραφες τις προαλλες?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Η θεραπεια μας ειναι η απαντηση σε ενα βασικο ερωτημα 
> Τι μας λειπει για να ειμαστε ευτυχισμενοι?
> Αλλοι απαντουν με στερεοτυπα και με την ταση να κρυβονται μεσα στο πληθος....
> ...


ειμαι ακομα σε τελμα παραξενη γιατι το συστημα ειναι αρρωστο οχι εγω...
η ιαση μου θαρθει στις 5/10 αν δω το σημερινο συστημα να μαζευει την δυσαρεσκεια του πολιτη που το στηριξε ....
ουτε εβρισα ποτε οσους με βριζουν και με ειρωνευονται γιατι δεν εμαθαν ουτε καν να σκεπτονται σωστα για να μην το εχουν ηδη αντετρεψει ....απλα εφυγα και θελω να ξαναγυρισω μια μερα πισω να βρω κλινικες χωρις φτηνα μεροκαματα αλλα με ειδικους που θα εχουν τις απαιτουμενες γνωσεις για να βοηθησουν αυτους που θα εχουν αναγκη να νοιωσουν ανθρωποι....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Πάνο, αυτά είναι τα λόγια σου 
\"Τι μας λειπει για να ειμαστε ευτυχισμενοι?
Αλλοι απαντουν με στερεοτυπα και με την ταση να κρυβονται μεσα στο πληθος....
Αλλοι ομως ξαναγενιουνται οταν καταφερνουν να βγουν απο το κελυφος και να ανακαλυψουν με τα δικα τους ματια τον κοσμο....
Αυτη η ιερη στιγμη για τον καθε ενα μας ειναι το ζητουμενο για την ατομικη μας ευτυχια... \"

Μιλάς για ατομική ευτυχία, που όμως την συνδέεις με την (εικαζόμενη) μαζική δυστυχία, με την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του συστήματος κτλ. 

Και σου απαντώ, 
...Αάλλοι έχουν την τάση να κρύβονται μέσα στο πλήθος, μέσα στο σύστημα. 

Αυτό πιστεύω οτι κάνεις εσύ.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


τοτε δεν μου αφηνεις αλλο περιθωριο απο το νασου πω να καθαρισεις τα ματια σου απο τις τσιμπλες!
αν εγω 3500χλμ μακρυα απο το συστημα χωρις την θεληση μου , ειμαι περος του τοτε εχεις δικιο.δεν ξερεις τι λες!

----------


## πανος12345

Αυτο που δεν σας έμαθαν φαίνεται στο σχολείο, ειναι ο τρόπος που αποκτιέται η ατομική ευτυχία μέσα σε μια μεγάλη κοινωνική ομάδα...
Ο πιο κλασσικός ειναι ο αυταρχικός ....Είναι οι αρεστοί καθε εποχής και κοινωνίας, 
η εκάστοτε ολιγαρχία, που στοχευει να κρατήσει τον λαό στην άγνοια, για να εκμεταλλεύεται την αδυναμία να ενώσει όλες τις φωνές, σε μια και να διεκδικήσει τα Συνταγματικά του δικαιώματα απο την λαϊκή κυριαρχία . . .
Η ατομική ευτυχία σήμερα, ειναι προνόμιο αυτών που συμβιβάστηκαν με το κατεστημένο.
Αυτών που διέλυσαν το ΕΣΎ και οδήγησαν τα νοσκομειο μας , σε αυτο το αίσχος που καταγγείλουν απο αυτο εδώ το βήμα οι ασθενείς .Αυτή την ντροπή για την επιστήμη της Ιατρικής Τέχνης .

----------

